# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة السبت 19 مارس 2016م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ

- في ليلة العبور اليوم باستاد المريخ .. وري عظمتك في ميدانك .. جمهورك زاحف جاي عشانك .
- ونسي يوجه رساله مهمه للجماهير ويعبر عن سعادته بصدور صحيفة المريخ .
- المريخ يرفع شعار الفوز امام الذئاب اليوم .
- ابوجرشه : المباراة صعبة .. تحدثنا مع اللاعبين وصفوفنا مكتملة .
- رئيس المريخ : خلافة الوالي امر صعب ولكننا تصدينا للمسؤلية بشجاعة .
- طاقم بورندي لمباراة اليوم ومهمة مزدوجة للمراقب الليبي .


عناوين صحيفة الصدى

- المريخ يستعد لاسقاط ذئاب واري .. رايح جاي .
- ايمال : فريقي جاهز رغم الارهاق .. ولن اغير كثيرة في تشكيلة الذهاب .
- كشافات الكاردينال تحرج الهلال وتحوله للعب عصرا في الابطال .
- محي الدين عبدالتام : لاداعي لكلمة مؤتمر صحفي طالما ان حديث المدرب حصري .
- مدرب واري وولفز : حظوظنا في التأهل ما زالت قائمة بنسبة 50% .
- المراقب الليبي يتسبب في تأجيل الاجتماع الفني .


.
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

- الفارس قادم في الميعاد .. يلا سريع نمشي الاستاد .
- مريخ الابطال ينصب الشراك لاصطياد ذئاب نيجيريا في اشرس نزال .
- شحن البطاريات ضرورة لانجاح مهرجان الفلاشات .
- الاسود يجهزون )ربطة النار( .. الجمهور يترقب جديد )الرد ستار( .
- ايمال : امامنا شوط فاصل وعلي الجماهير مساندتنا بقوة .
- الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ وواري وولفز اليوم.
- نيكتن : جمهور المريخ لن يرهبنا .


.
عناوين صحيفة الزاوية

- جمهور المريخ يترقب صاحب الهدف رقم )100( في الابطال .. ليلة اصطياد الذئاب.
- ايمال يدفع بتشكيلة الذهاب .. ويدعو الانصار للاحتفال بالتأهل للدور الثاني .
- واري وولفز يمنع الاعلام تغطية تدريبه الاخير ..ويطرد مندوب المريخ من الاستاد .
- عطل مفاجئ في ابراج الاضاءه يجبر الهلال علي تحويل مباراة الاهلي طرابلس لعصر الاحد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• برشلونة يصطدم باتلتيكو مدريد وسان جيرمان يواجه مانشستر سيتي
• فولفسبورج × ريال مدريد , بايرن ميونيخ × بنفيكا , برشلونة × اتلتيكو مدريد , باريس سان جيرمان × مانشستر سيتي
• قمة اسبانية ومواجهة نارية بين دورتموند وليفربول بالدوري الاوروبي
• اشبيلة × اتلتيك بيلباو , ليفربول × بوروسيا دورتموند , سبورتينج براغا × شاختار ، فياريال × سبارتا براغ
• خيتافي يسقط في فخ التعادل امام إيبار في الدوري الأسباني
• رين يعمق جراح مارسيليا بخماسية في الدوري الفرنسي
• شالكة يخطف الفوز أمام بروسيا مونشنجلادباخ بالدوري الألماني
• أوتريخت يتخطى إكسيلسيور بهدفين لهدف في الدوري الهولندي
• رسميًا.. بايرن ميونيخ يجدد عقد النمساوي دافيد ألابا لمدة 3 أعوام
• فالنسيا يرصد 40 مليون يورو لضم ماريو جوتزه نجم بايرن ميونيخ
• اليويفا يوجه اتهامات لمانشستر يونايتد لشغب جماهيره
• اليويفا يوجه اتهامات لليفربول بسبب هتافات بذيئة وإشعال ألعاب نارية
• إنفانتينو يؤكد ضرورة استعادة الثقة في الفيفا
• الفيفا يوافق على إجراء 4 تغييرات في أولمبياد ريو
• شركة صينية ترعى الفيفا حتى 2030 ..
• تعادل قيصري سبور وأسكيشيهر سبور في الدوري التركي
• أرسنال ينفي تفكير فريقه بالتعاقد مع المهاجم السويدي إبراهيموفيتش نهاية الموسم
• القضاء البرازيلي يدين نيمار بالتهرب الضريبي والتزوير
• غاريث بيل خارج تشكيلة ويلز في مواجهتي أيرلندا الشمالية وأوكرانيا
• لاميلا نجم توتنهام: من ينتقد ميسي لا يعلم الكثير عن كرة القدم
• بيجرستاين: مانشستر سيتي يحلم.. وأتلتيكو أسوأ منافس لبرشلونة
• سيميوني: سعداء بمواجهة أفضل فريق في العالم
• هيدينك: وصول تشيلسي للأربعة الأوائل أمر مستحيل
• مدير عام أتلتيك بيلباو: مواجهة اشبيلية في غاية الصعوبة
• مدرب فياريال: نحن الأوفر حظا أمام سبارتا براج
• بيليجريني: جميل ان نلعب اياب دوري الابطال على ارضنا
• دورتموند: كنا نرغب في مواجهة ليفربول ولكن ليس الأن
• ارتياح في باريس سان جيرمان لمواجهة مانشستر سيتي
• بنزيمة يدلي بشهادته في قضية غسيل أموال ومخدرات
• روما يرفض عرض تشيلسي لضم مدافعه كوستاس مانولاس
• الملعب القابسي التونسي يصعد الى الدور الثالث لكاس الاتحاد الافريقي
• ام صلال يفوز على الوكرة .. والأهلي يقهر العربي بثلاثية في الدوري القطري
• الإمارات تكتسح بنجلاديش وديا استعدادا لفلسطين والسعودية

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - دور الـ 32 :

• المريخ - السودان (-- : --) واري وولفز - نيجيريا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيل الازرق

• نابس - مدغشقر (-- : --) الوداد - المغرب الساعة: 14:30 ..

• فيتالو - بوروندي (-- : --) إنييمبا - نيجيريا الساعة: 16:00 .. 

• يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا (-- : --) أرمى - رواندا الساعة: 16:00 .. 

• ليوبارد - الكونجو (-- : --) ماميلودي - جنوب أفريقيا الساعة: 17:30 .. ا

• النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) أولمبيك خريبكة - المغرب الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: الوطنية 2

• الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) ريكرياتيفو - أنغولا الساعة: 19:00 .. 

• الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) دوالا - الكاميرون الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: نايل سبورت

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - اياب دور الـ 32 :

• مابوتو - موزمبيق (-- : --) ساجرادا - أنغولا الساعة: 16:00 .. 

• بوليس - رواندا (-- : --) فيتا كلوب - الكونجو الساعة: 16:30 .. 

• الترجي - تونس (-- : --) رونيسونس - تشاد الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: الوطنية 1

• بوسكو - جمهورية الكونجو (-- : --) مصر المقاصة - مصر الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: الحياة 2

• ميدياما - غانا (-- : --) الاتحاد - ليبيا الساعة: 18:00 ..

• غاغنوا - ساحل العاج (-- : --) مولودية وهران - الجزائر الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

• القسنطينى - الجزائر (-- : --) ناساروا - نيجيريا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: الجزائرية 3

• الفتح الرباطي - المغرب (-- : --) يو ام اسي دي لوم - الكاميرون الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: المغربية الرياضية

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 31 :

• إيفرتون (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة: 15:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• تشيلسي (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 11

• كريستال بالاس (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 30 :

• سبورتينغ خيخون (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 30 :

• روما (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 27 :

• كولن (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 31 :

• ليون (-- : --) نانت الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6



==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 11 :

• هلال الفاشر (3 : 2) مريخ نيالا

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - اياب دور الـ 32 :

• جيه.كيه.- زنجبار (0 : 1) *سبورت فيلا - أوغندا
• كالوم ستار - غينيا (0 : 0) *الملعب القابسي - تونس

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 30 :

• خيتافي (1 : 1) إيبار

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 27 :

• شالكه (2 : 1) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 31 :

• مارسيليا (2 : 5) رين

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ ينشد الفوز الثاني على واري وولفز والتأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال



يستضيف المريخ في الثامنة من مساء السبت على ملعبه امدرمان واري وولفز النيجيري في إياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وبرغم حظوظه الوافرة في التأهل للدور الثاني من المسابقة بعد فوزه في جولة الذهاب بهدف الا أن المريخ وبتأكيدات مدربه البلجيكي لوك ايمال يرغب في خوض مباراة اليوم بإصرار وجدية حتى يتمكن الفريق من تكرار الفوز على منافسه النيجيري والتأهل عن جدارة واستحقاق للدور الثاني من المسابقة ومن ثم مواصلة المشوار بنجاح للوصول إلى مراحل أبعد من تلك التي وصلها العام الماضي عندما وصل إلى نصف النهائي في إنجاز تاريخي له على صعيد مشاركاته في دوري الأبطال ويتوقع أن يدفع البلجيكي ايمال المدير الفني بنفس التشكيلة التي خاضت مباراة الإياب حيث سيعتمد على جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى مع مشاركة الرباعي أمير كمال وعلي جعفر وبخيت خميس ورمضان عجب في الأطراف في حين يتوقع أن يشارك راجي عبد العاطي وعمر بخيت وكريم الحسن في الوسط في حين سيشارك الثلاثي بكري المدينة وعبده جابر وتراوري في المقدمة الهجومية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تنشر تشكيلة المريخ لمواجهة واري وولفز

تحصلت (كورة سودانية) علي التشكيلة التي سيدفع بها البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب المريخ لمواجهة ضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري مساء اليوم باستاده بأم درمان في اياب الدور الاول من دوري ابطال افريقيا من الاوغندي جمال سالم في حراسة المرمي.. امير كمال .. علي جعفر في الدفاع .. بخيت خميس في الطرف الايسر .. رمضان عجب في الطرف الايمن .. عمر بخيت .. راجي عبد العاطي .. كريم الحسن ثلاثي الوسط .. عبده جابر .. تراوري .. بكري المدينة ثلاثي الهجوم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بكري المدينة يشارك في مران المريخ الختامي ويؤكد جاهزيته لواري
 
 
شارك  بكري المدينة المهاجم الأول لفريق المريخ في المران الختامي الذي أداه  الفريق مساء الجمعة استعداداً لمواجهة واري وولفز النيجيري مساء السبت في  إياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وكان بكري غاب عن المشاركة في  المران الرئيسي أمس الأول لظروف أسرية فيما ظهر في المران الختامي وتدرب  بجدية مؤكداً جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية في مباراة الإياب أمام وواري  وولفز مساء السبت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إجتماع مريخاب ساس وأساس برئيس قطاع الجماهير بشأن لقاء الحسم الإفريقي



انعقد بنادى المريخ وبالقاعه الكبرى اجتماع برئاسة محمد الامين عِوَض الكريم ونائبه عصام عيسي سعيد وبتشريف من الباشمهندس عبد الرحمن ابراهيم وبحضور اكتر من ستين عضو بمريخاب ساس واساس ناقش فيه الجميع كل الأشياء المكمله لمباراه الزعيم الافريقيه وقد وجدت كل المقترحات المقدمه مسبقا التفافا منقطع النظير خصوصا الاحتياجات الماليه التي وفرها الحضور في اقل من نص ساعه وتم التجهيز لكل صغيره وكبيره وطمأنت القاعده التى حضرت الباشمهندس عبد الرحمن ابراهيم بتواجد تنظيم ساس واساس في المدرجات من وقت مبكّر ولذلك كانت الاشاده كبيره من الباشمهندس الذى خرج وهو راضي كل الرضاءعن مريخاب ساس واساس وسوف يقوم التنظيم في الأيام القادمه باستكمال كل جزء التزم به داخل النادى والاستاد متعلق بالصيانة
عدنان ابوسفاله
امين الاعلام الناطق الرسمي باسم مريخاب ساس واساس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ: الفوز في الذهاب لن يجعلنا نتساهل في مباراة الغد



عقد البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ مؤتمراً صحفياً مساء اليوم الجمعة بإستاد المريخ للحديث عن مباراة فريقه أمام واري وولفز النيجيري في اياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وقال ايمال إن الاعداد اكتمل بالمران الختامي الذي اداه الفريق أمس برغم رغم ارهاق السفر وعودة البعثة الحمراء متأخرة من نيجيريا وذكر ايمال أن الانتصار في جولة الذهاب بهدف لن يجعلهم يلعبون باسترخاء في مباراة الغد لافتاً إلى أنهم يعلمون طموحات الفريق النيجيري ورغبته في قلب الطاولة على الأحمر بأمدرمان ولذلك سيكونون حريصين على اللعب باحترام وتركيز حتى يتمكن الأحمر من تكرار الفوز على واري وولفز والتأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال، ووجه ايمال رسالة للجماهير الحمراء طالبها بضرورة التدافع مبكراً ومساندة الفريق حتى تلعب دورها وتسهم في انتصار الفريق على واري وولفز النيجيري مساء الغد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رسمياً: بث مباراة المريخ وواري وولفز النيجيري علي قناة النيل الازرق
 
 
   اتفقت لجنة تسيير المريخ وقناة النيل الازرق علي نقل مباراة الاحمر وضيفه  واري وولفز النيجيري مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ بأم درمان بعد الاتصالات  التي جرت بين المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ وحسن فضل المولي المدير  العام لقناة النيل الازرق الفضائية .. حيث اتفق الطرفان علي بعض النقاط  الهامة والمرضية وسينطلق الاستديو التحليلي للمباراة قبل نصف ساعة من بداية  المباراة التي ستنطلق عند الثامنة مساء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسعى لتكرار فوزه على وولفز بدوري الأبطال



كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

على الرغم من تحقيقه فوزا له قيمة خارج ملعبه 1-0 على مضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري الأسبوع الماضي، المريخ بحاجة إلى تكرار ذات المجهود الرائع الذي اظهره خارج ملعبه ليكون زاده بملعبه بأم درمان في مباراة العودة السبت بالدور الأول من دوري الأبطال لأجل أن يحقق الفوز للمرة الثانية ويتأهل إلى المرحلة التالية.

المريخ يخوض المباراة بأكبر دافع له وبالذكريات الجميلة السابقة مع الفرق النيجيرية والتي كانت افضلها ضد بانديل يوناتيد حين فاز بكأس الكؤوس الأفريقية 1989، يومها فاز المريخ المريخ بأم درمان 1-0 وتعادل في لاجوس سلبيا، ليفوز بمجموع المباراتين 1-0.

ومنذ تلك الفترة لم يلاعب المريخ الفرق النيجيرية حتى وجد نفسه في مواجهة "ذئاب مدينة واري".

وللمريخ أيضا ذكريات جيدة في هذه المرحلة من البطولة في النسخة الماضية حين اقصى القوي أزام التنزاني، فقد خسر في دار السلام 0-2 لكنه فاز في أم درمان 3-0.

مئات المشجعين حضروا التدريب الرئيسي الذي خاضه الفريق مساء الخميس بملعبه، وقد قرعوا الطبول وغنوا للاعبين وطالبوهم بتحقيق الفوز.

استعد المريخ سريعا للمباراة بجميع لاعبيه من خلال ثلاث تدريبات طبق خلالها المدير الفني البلجيكي لوك إيمل طريقة اللعب والأسلوب.

قائمة الأحمر السوداني التي لعبت ضد واري خالية من الإصابات، لكن الفريق يفقد لاعب لاعب المحور النيجيري سالمون جابسون الذي لعب دورا كبيرا في تثبيت شخصية الفريق بسبب إصابته منذ بداية الموسم الحالي.

ويتوقع أن يخوض المريخ المباراة بذات تشكيل مباراة الذهاب، والتي تضم الأوغندي جمال سالم في المرمى ورباعي الدفاع بخيت خميس وعلى جعفر وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب، وفي الوسط المدافع عمر بخيت، وفي صناعة اللعب والهجوم كل من القائد راجي عبد العاطي والمالي مامادو تراوري وبكري المدينة وعبده جابر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وولفز النيجيري يرفض تغطية الإعلام لتدريبه قبل مواجهة المريخ



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

قطعت بعثة فريق واري وولفز النيجيري والمدير الفني بيتر نيكيتين، الطريق بشكل رسمي على وسائل الإعلام السودانية، بمنعها من تغطية التدريب الوحيد الذي سوف يخوضه الفريق مساء اليوم الجمعة، على إستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان، وهو الملعب الذي سوف يشهد مباراة العودة بين وولفز والمريخ في إياب الدور الأول من بطولة دوري ابطال أفريقيا.

وكانت بعثة الفريق النيجيري وصلت الخرطوم فجر اليوم، وخلدت للراحة بشكل كامل باحد الفنادق في قلب العاصمة السودانية.

طالبت البعثة مرافقها من قبل نادي المريخ بعدم فتح أبواب إستاد المريخ خلال التدريب الوحيد مساء الجعمة لأي جهة إعلامية أو جماهير، وطالبته شخصيا بعدم التواجد في التدريب.

من ناحية، تأجل الإجتماع التنسيقي للمباراة، بسبب عدم إكتمال وصول طاقم التحكيم ومراقبها إلى الخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ السوداني: جاهزون لمواجهة وولفز النيجيري



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أكد البلجيكي لوك إيمَل المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني أن فريقه جاهز ومكتمل لمواجهة ضيفه اري وولفز النيجيري في المباراة المقرر إقامتها مساء غد السبت بمدينة أم درمان بإياب دور الـ32 من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

ورفض المدرب البلجيكي في مؤتمر صحفي عقب مران الفريق الأخير مساء اليوم الجمعة الكشف عن تفاصيل تشكيلته التي سيخوض بها المباراة، مطالبا بمساندة أكبر للفريق حتى يحقق الفوز.

وقال مدرب المريخ: "كل لاعبي الفريق جاهزين لمباراة السبت بنسبة 100% ونحن عاقدون العزم على تقديم مباراة جيدة بإذن الله، اللاعبون فرحون بنتيجة المباراة الأولى، وفي مباراة السبت سيكونون في المستوى المطلوب".

ونجح المريخ في تحقيق الفوز خارج أرضه بمباراة الذهاب التي أقيمت في نيجيريا الأسبوع الماضي بهدف دون رد.

وتكتم إيمل عن التشكيلة التي سيخوض بها مباراة واري وولفز وقال: "سوف نرى في يوم المباراة ما إذا كان هناك تغيير قد حدث في التشكيل أم لا" .

وأضاف مدرب المريخ "نريد إنهاء المباراة وفريقنا منتصر وتخرج الجماهير من الملعب بفرحة كبيرة وكذلك مجلس الإدارة واللاعبين".

وحول تفضيله للفرق التي سوف يواجهها في المرحلة التالية من البطولة قال: "علينا أولا أن ننتهي من مباراة واري وولفز وبعدها سيكون لكل حدث حديث، المهم الآن أن نتأهل".

وطالب مدرب المريخ في رسالة موجهة لجماهير الفريق بأن تساندهم وتقف معهم بصورة أكبر أمام المنافس النيجيري، وتمنى أن يكون فريقه عند حسن ظن الجماهير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب وولفز النيجيري يتحدى المريخ السوداني بملعبه

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

شدد النيجيري بيتر نيكيتين، المدير الفني لفريق واري وولفز النيجيري، في رسالة تحدي أرسلها قبل وصول فريقه إلى السودان، على أن فريقه لم يخرج بعد من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا على الرغم من خسارته 0-1 من المريخ في مباراة الذهاب بين الفريقين بالدور الأول والتي جرت الأسبوع الماضي بمدينة واري أقصى جنوب نيجيريا، وقال إن فريقه ما يزال يملك فرصة جيدة للتقدم في المرحلة التالية من البطولة.

كما رفض مسؤولون بنادي واري وولفز مجرد التفكير أن الفريق سيغادر دوري أبطال أفريقيا من هذه المرحلة من البطولة، وأكدوا مقدرة فريقهم قلب الطاولة على المريخ في عقر داره وبين جماهيره.

ويستضيف المريخ مساء السبت، بملعبه في أم درمان واري وولفز في مباراة العودة بين الجانبين في ذات الدور من البطولة القارية.

وقال نيكيتين لصحيفة "فانجارد" النيجيرية: "إن كرة القدم لعبة من الصعب أن تتكهن بنتائجها بشكل مطلق. ما تزال لدينا فرصة المباراة الثانية، ومن يجرؤ ليقول أننا لا نستطيع إلحاق الهزيمة بهم في السودان، فالأمر لم ينته بعد وما زلنا في المنافسة".

وأضاف مدب وولفز النيجيري: "ما نزال نملك 50% من فرصة التأهل، فنحن لم نشطب بعض من قائمة الفرق المتنافسة. نحن نطالب بالمساندة من الجمهور والنيجيرين بشكل كامل كالمعتاد".

وختم مدرب وولفز: "نحن نريد من الجميع أن يؤمنوا بأن النتيجة يمكن التغلب عليها هناك في السودان ففريق وولفز يخوض دوري الأبطال لأول مرة في هذه السنة".

وصرح توني أوكُوَّا المفوض الرياضي بولاية "دلتا" الجنوبية التي يتبع لها نادي واري وولفز النيجيري لصحيفة "إندبندنت" النيجيرية أنه يأمل إلا أن يكون الفريق قد فقد فرصة التأهل للدور الثاني من البطولة.

وقال: "إذا كان الفريق السوداني قد جاء لمدينة واري وخرج بالفوز ما الذي يمنعنا من إلحاق الهزيمة بهم تحت أنظار كل جماهيرهم. هذا محتمل وهذا ما سيحدث بالسودان".

كما تحدث لذات الصحيفة رئيس نادي واري وولفز موسيس إيتو: "نحن نعلم أن الكثير من النيجيريين حذفوا إسمنا من قائمة الفرق المتأهلة للمرحلة التالية في هذه النسخة من دوري الأبطال، لكن في كرة القدم أي شيء يمكن أن يحدث".

وأضاف رئيس وولفز: "فريق المريخ الذي واجهناه في مدينة واري، فريق جيد، لكنه قابل للخسارة. لقد تعلمنا من أخطاءنا، ونصلي لأجل أن تتسهل الأمور علينا بشكل جيد في مباراة السبت بالسودان".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عضو مريخي: الجماهير الحمراء قادرة علي الرد بقوة علي تصريحات المدرب النيجيري



اكد عضو بارز بنادي المريخ ان الجماهير الحمراء التي ستتدافع بكثافة لتقديم الدعم للاعبين امام واري وولفز النيجيري قادرة علي الرد بقوة علي تصريحات مدرب الضيوف التي اشار فيها الي ابعاد المريخ من طريقه وتحقيق الفوز عليه بملعبه وان جماهير المريخ لن ترهبنا ولن يكون لها دور في المباراة .. واضاف العضو المريخي ان هذا الحديث يجب ان يدفع الجماهير ان تكون كلمتها هي الاولي في مباراة اليوم حتي يعلم ذلك المدرب القاعدة الجماهيرية التي يتمتع بها المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريده واتساب
  بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
  اعلام يديك المعلومة مبتورة
  والمريخ بإذن الله حيلعب كورة
  معقولة كل مرة نتكلم في الإعلام
   قربنا نقول ياخلف الله عذبتنا عناوين صحفية تصل للمتلقي مبتورة وصحف  ماقادرة تفهم انها تخاطب في مجتمع رياضي فيهم المثقف وفيهم خريج الابتدائي  ….
  الاعلام كلو بتكلم عن  الشماريخ ومانزلوا صورة لخطاب الكاف والناس كلو واحد بقي يفسر علي هواه  والمفسر يرسل تفسيروا واخوه يفسر فوق تفسيروا والخ….
  غالبكم تمشوا الاتحاد وتصوروا خطاب الكاف وتنزلوه عشان العايز يجتهد يرفع يده من الكيبورد ويكتفي بمشاهدة الصورة….
  جهجهته المدرج وجهجهته القروبات وخليتو الناس تشكك في زمم بعض وفي انتمائتهم والسبب معلومة مبتورة وخبر ناقص…..ودا كلو كوم وكل صحيفة تكتب معلومة من راسها وتجتهد كوم
  براه
  اجتهادكم الصحفي دا بجهجة مدرج كامل وراه اتعلموا ابجديات العمل الصحفي او اتركوه
  في صحافة تصنع الخبر
  وفي صحافة تبتر الخبر
  وفي صحافة تستهلك الخبر
  وفي صحافة شتل عدييييييييل ….
   اها نرجع للزعيم نجم النجوم كورتنا دي ليها طعم براهو وطعم مختلف وبصريح  العبارة عايزين كل مباراة تكون نهائي مبكر ونمسك البطولة خطوة خطوة …
  الشفوت ماعايزين وصية
  لو كل زول قام بواجبوا مافي شي حيوقفنا والكل حيشارك في الانتصار باذن الله…
  تسعين دقيقة عايزنها للتاريخ
  تسعين دقيقة شعارها انه المريخمباراة عزام بقت للتاريخ وبنضرب بيها المثل
  عايزين مباراة الليلة للتاريخ وباذن الله تكون ضرب مثل في المستقبل
  السنة الجاية نتذكرها ونتذكر تفاصيلها والحشد بتاعهاكل شفت يتقسم الموية مع اخوة ولو عنده تسالي يدي الجنبو وبي كدة تحصل الألفة والتعاون والتعارف….والحمد لله اكتمل عدد اربعين شفت حارسين التذاكر وحارسين المندسين
  وعيونهم في نص راسهم
  مافيا التذاكر خليكم في منازلكم
  والمندسين شوفوا ليكم استاد غير القلعة……
   مشرفي القروبات خليكم في المدرجات واعملوا اضافات لقروباتكم من المدرجات  ممكن تلاقي شفت ماعنده قروب ونفسه يساعد الزعيم ضيفوه معاكم عشان يجيب اخوه  عايزين كل قروب مكتمل العدد مافيه خانة شاغرة
  عايزينكم تحيروا الواتساب امكن يذيد عدد الخانات بسببكم …
  ختاما
  كل واحد فيكم يدعو سرا وجهرا للزعيم
  الدعوات مطلوبه من الجميع
  وياريت لو الناس هللت وكبرت اثناء المباراة
  عشان تشيل التوتر من نفوسها ونفوس اللعيبة
  الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب
  الله اكبر الله اكبر لااله الا الله
  الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد
  ونحن علي المدرج ونشجع ونتفرج ونتقاسم الذاد وعايزين المدرج يتذكر تلاحمنا
  و نتذكر اشعارنا
  نحن في المريخ إخوة
  أخوه دي عايزنها بيان بالعمل
  تلفزتوها ولاما تلفزتوها كيفتونا بكاميرات المراقبة ان شاء الله يكتمل الشغل المؤسسي ونشوف المكتب الاعلامي مكتمل
  واللوحات الإعلانية حقتنا مكتملة
  ومريخ السعد يبقي ذي الأندية العالمية

   و بمناسبة التلفزة لو ما نقلتوها عندي اربعين الف ناصر بابكر جوة الاستاد  بينقلوها لينا كمان نقل الشفوت ليه طعم براهو بينقلوها وبيحللوا ليك الاداء  يذكرونا الرشيد بدوي ربنا يطراه بالخير
  عشان كدة لو حسيتوا بمدربين المدرجات صوتهم ارتفع
  خلو فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
  تسكتهم
  ماتدوهم فرصة ناس طلع فلان ولعب فلان….
  نخلص من مبارتنا ونرجع لناس ابحلقوم وابجضوم ونشوف فهمهم شنو وتفكيركم مايمشي بعيد

  بيني بينكم شهر مارس ماله طول
  ابريل دا مايبقي بعد باكر
  ويريحنا……
  قربنا نغني اريت باكر يكون هسى …
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
ملحمة الجماهير وتحقيق المصير

â–  أصبحنا نعد الأيام ونحصيها طمعاً في إطلالة المعشوق بالقلعة الحمراء لمعايشة إبداع المدرجات ومشاهدة آخر الفنون المبتكرة في مجال التشجيع ومعايشة الفرحة مع من يصنعوا لها طعماً خاصا.
â—‡جماهير المريخ عليها ترك القيادة للبلجيكي والإنصراف للمساندة والشجيع والمؤازره.
â—‡ الإتحاد الأفريقي إصدر تهديداً بالعقوبات التي تصل لدرجة حرمان الفرق من جماهيرها “من ضمنها تحذيره من استخدام الشماريخ ” ولكنه لا يعلم بأن حناجر الصفوة وأصواتها لهبها اقوى وصداها أعمق فهي كالخناجر التي تغرس في روح الخصوم فتبعث فيهم الرعب والهلع وتزيد من حماس وقوة الدفع المريخية في نفس الوقت.
â—‡ جماهير المريخ عليها أن تعلم بأن نجوم المريخ يستمدون قوتهم من صيحاتها وتشجيعها.
â—‡تأخر الهدف شيء طبيعي ووارد بنسبة كبيرة يجب أن لا يؤثر على حماس زلزال الملاعب ، لأننا نلعب أمام فريق لدغناهو بدياره وسيعمل جاهداً لمنع وصول نجوم الفريق إلى مرماه بالإنضباط والتكتل الدفاعي .
â—‡نريد أحد عشر مقاتلاً داخل الميدان ومرابطين على دكة البدلاء أشرس منهم وأسود جائعة على المدرجات تلتهم الخصوم قبل أن يلتهمها أخوان عقروبي .
â—†مباراة اليوم لا تحتمل أي تجريب ولا يجوز فيها المغامرة لأن نتيجتها تؤدي إلى حدوث كوراث أذا لم تأتي بالمطلوب وتعلن تأهل المعشوق.
â—‡البداية الجيدة للزعيم في المعمعات الأفريقية رفعت سقف الطموحات لدى الصفوة وعليه لابدّ من مواصلة رحلة الإجادة وتأكيد الجدارة .
â—‡الروح المعنوية التي لمسناها في التمرين الختامي لمباراة اليوم وتنافس اللاعبين من أجل الدخول لتشكيلة اللوك تدعو للتفاؤل وتبعث الطمأنينة .
â—‡مدافعو المريخ عليهم بالتركيز ومحاولة تجنب الوقوع في الأخطاء الساذجة لأن تسجيل هدف لواري يعني صعوبة المهمة ويدخل اللاعبين في التوتر و لأن تأهل الفريق النيجيري يمر أولاً وقبل كل شيء بولوج هدف في مرمى جمال سالم .
â—‡ تسجيل هدف مبكر يدخل اليأس في نفوس الفريق النيجيري ويجعل لاعبي المريخ يتخلصون من الضغوطات الملقاة على عاتقهم والمتمثلة في الخوف من استغلال الفريق النيجيري لأحد الهفوات أو الهجمات المرتدة وترجمتها لهدف.
â—†معمعة اليوم من أصعب المباريات بالرغم من الفوز خارج الديار وتكمن هذه الصعوبة في أن الشعور بالأمان والثقة الزائدة تجعل اللاعبين يلعبوا بتراخي وإستهتار ولذلك لابدّ من تحذيرهم .
الفريق النيجيري يلعب من غير ضغوطات “وعندما يلعب اللاعب من غير ضغوطات يبدع ” .
تكمن خطورة الفريق النيجيري في خط وسطه وهجومه خاصة صاحب الرقم 10 “ميشيل ” الذي يغذي المهاجمين مما يتوجب على لاعبي الوسط المريخي اللعب معه بشكل ضاغط وكذلك ايتويا صاحب الرقم “7” الذي يلعب بالطرف الأيسر وعلى بخيت خميس وكوفي إخضاعه تحت السيطرة .
â—‡الإندفاع الأرعن للهجوم دون الإهتمام بالواجبات الدفاعية يقود للخسارة ، وإهمال الهجوم واللجوء إلى الخندقة يؤدي للإطاحة بالأحلام ، لذلك يلزم اللعب بتوازن وإنضباط تكتيكي على أعلى مستوى .
â—‡الإرسال الطويل من الدفاع إلى الهجوم من أحد عيوب مريخ ايميل في المباريات السابقة للدوري الممتاز وتجعل الفريق بدون شكل معين ويسهل مهمة الدفاع النيجيري وهذا الأسلوب أسلوب الفرق التي ليست لها خطط وتكتيك .
â—‡اللوك عليه التحسب لمفاجآت الخصم حيث أننا نعرف أن الفرق النيجيرية عادة ما تؤدي بشراسة وقوة خارج أرضها خاصةً وأن واري ولفز ليست لديه ما يخسره في هذه المباراة عطفاً على هزيمته بأرضه وبين جماهيره بهدف عبده جابر.
â—†الإستفادة من السلبيات التي حدثت في المباريات السابقة ومن أهمها وأبرزها وأخطرها البطء الكبير والغريب الذي يميّز بناء الهجمات بل إن معاناة المريخ تكمن أساساً في هذا العامل الذي يشكل في كرة القدم العصرية العائق الأكبر الذي يمنع فك رموز جدار الدفاع للمنافسين وخططهم الدفاعية خاصةً وأن السرعة في عالم المستديرة أصبحت مهمة جداً ، بالإضافة إلى عدم الأستفادة من الضربات الثابتة والركنية التي ظلت تلعب بطريقة عشوائية وبدون تنفيذ أي جملة وإنما يتم التعامل معها بسطحية.
â– جمال سالم عليه الحذر وعدم الإستهتار وتجنب الخروج من المرمى إلا في الحالات التي تستدعي خروجه وليعلم أن نظافة الشباك تقود للتأهل استنادًا لنتيجة الذهاب.
â—‡أمير الجمال وعلي جعفر تأمين الدفاع هو المحفز الأول للانتصار وليعلما أن واري سيأتي مهاجماً فلابدّ من الحذر والتعامل بيقظه.
â—‡ ” بخيت خميس +رمضان عجب ” الأطراف دائماً ما تقلقنا وهي مفتاح الإنتصارات في الكرة الحديثة وعليهما بالتفاهم مع محوري الإرتكاز في الصعود والنزول حتى لاتحدث فجوة يستغلها واري ولفز.
â—‡ ” عمر بخيت +كريم الحسن+ علا يوسف + كوفي +…. ” من يمتلك الوسط أمتلك المباراة وسر الإنتصارات يكمن في إحكام السيطرة على منطقة الوسط إضافة إلى أن قوة الفريق النيجيري في وسط ميدانه.
â—‡ ” العقرب + تراوري + عبدو جابر + عنكبه +… ” عليهم إستثمار الفرص فضياعها يؤدي لارتباك كل الخطوط وتوتر المدرجات ويفتح الأمل لواري ولفز بإمكانية تعديل لقاء الذهاب .
â™، جرة قلم أخيرا :_
مريخ الجمال أن قال بسوي بسوي
مرسومه فشعارو نجمه حلوه تضوي
بضرب للخصوم الضعيف والقوي
ويشرح للنفوس وللعروق بيهدي
ده الزعيم ان قال بسوي بسوي
جماهيرو بتسد الغلاف الجوي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يفك "النحس" ويحقق فوزه الاول في الدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

فك هلال الفاشر النحس الذي لازمه حوالي 50 يوما، بعد ان حقق فوزه الاول في بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم، وجاء على حساب ضيفه الوافد الجديد مريخ نيالا بنتيجة 3-2، في مباراة جرت اليوم الجمعة، في مدينة الفاشر بغرب السودان، ضمن الأسبوع 12.

وبعد خروج هلال الفاشر من قائمة الفرق التي لم تحقق الفوز، بات فريق الرابطة كوستي هو الوحيد الذي لايزال يبحث عن سكة الإنتصارات.

أحرز أهداف هلال الفاشر لاعب وسطه المتألق ولاعب المنتخب الأولمبي السوداني وليد حمدان، بينما أحرز هدفي الضيوف الكاميروني جونيور ومُضَوِي.

كان شوط المباراة الاول إنتهى بتقدم أصحاب الأرض 2-0.

سبق لمريخ نيالا أن تعرض لذات الخسارة امام قطب مدينة الفاشر الآخر المريخ قبل 4 ايام، كما أن الهزيمة أوقفت سلسلة أنتصاراته المتتالية عند 4 مباريات.

بهذه النتيجة، رفع الفائز رصيده إلى 6 نقاط، بينما تجمد رصيد الخاسر عند 17 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
قدلة يالأحمر الوهاج

* على بركة الله يخوض زعيم الكرة السودانية المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء لقاء الإياب في دور ال32 لبطولة الأندية الإفريقية أمام وواري وولفز النيجيري بعد أن أنهى الزعيم وباقتدار لقاء الذهاب في وواري لصالحه بهدف دون مقابل...
* بلغة الحسابات يتفوق الزعيم بنتيجة لقاء الذهاب ويكفيه التعادل لبلوغ دور الستة عشر ولكن بلغة كرة القدم التي لاتعرف المستحيل فإن البذل والعطاء وتطويع الكفر داخل المستطيل الأخضر ودراهم الحظ ستكون الفصل العدل بين الفريقين وتنحاز للأفضل...
* نعم تقدمنا خطوة وخطوة مهمة بفوز خارج الديار رفع معنويات اï»»عبين والجمهور على حد سواء واستعدينا جيدا ولكن يجب ان نتناسى نتيجة نيجريا وندخل لقاء اليوم بهدف مواصلة التفوق وتحقيق انتصار جديد لأنه السبيل الوحيد الذي يضمن لنا التأهل بنسبة مائة في المائة ونقول ساعتها بفرح غامر قدلة يالأحمر الوهاج...
* كما يجب أن نحترم خصمنا احتراما تاما لأن حظوظه لاتزال قائمة فبمثلما تفوقنا عليه في عقر داره يمكن أن يرد لنا الصاع صاعين إذا تراخينا وأفرطنا في التفاؤل كما أنه من الخطورة بمكان أن نلعب على التعادل رغم أنه يؤهلنا فذلك سلاح ذو حدين وعواقبه وخيمة...
* نريد لمدرب المريخ إيمل أن يواصل خطته الهجومية منذ البداية التي كان لها الفضل في حسم لقاء الذهاب منذ بداياته المبكرة وليكن ذلك بتوازن تام دون التفريط في الواجبات الدفاعية لأن فريق وواري قد أصبح المريخ بالنسبة له كتابا مفتوحا وقد يستغل تقدمنا الهجومي على حساب الواجبات الدفاعية ليباغتنا بهدف كما صرح بذلك مدربه يربك حساباتنا ويرجعنا لنقطة الصفر لنسابق الزمن لهثا وراء ما يعيدنا لأجواء الانتصار مرة أخرى...
* ثقافة الانتصار خارج الديار بالنسبة للزعيم كما سبقني بعض كتاب المريخ أمس أدخلتنا في بعض المباريات في حسابات معقدة بسبب تواضع أداء مباريات الإياب وقتها في القلعة الحمراء ولكني ما زلت أؤمن بأن لكل مباراة ظروفها ويجب أن نتعامل بالقطعة مع كل مباراة كما أن ذلك مرهون بفكر المدرب وحالة اللاعبين من مجاميعه...
* نحمد الله أن أجواء معسكر المريخ مثالية وأن الروح المعنوية عالية جدا وسط الجميع ولا توجد إصابات وسط التشكيل الذي أدى لقاء الذهاب والذي سيبدأ به إيمل في الغالب وربما يبدأ كوفي إذا رأى المدرب أن غياب بكري عن تدريب الخميس الرئيسي سيؤثر عليه وبالتالي يفضل أن يجلسه احتياطيا...
* جمال سيكون أمينا على مرماه والمكسب الجديد بخيت على الجهة اليسرى وبجانبه علي جعفر المتطور ثم صمام الأمان أمير كمال ورمضان الظهير العصري على الجهة اليمنى وأمامه الخبير المتألق عمر بخيت وبجانبه كريم صاحب الاداء الحسن وامامهما القائد العائد بعصا المايسترو راجي وعلى الجناح الأيمن نجم لقاء الذهاب عبده جابر وفي راس الحربة العنيد المشاكس تراوري وفي الجناح الأيسر بكري العقرب كواي القلوب....
* من الامور المشجعة ان أداء الفريق وجماعيته في تطور دائم بمرور الزمن وبكثرة المباريات التنافسية وشوفوا كنا وين بداية الموسم وبقينا وين ونتمنى ان يستمر هذا التطور الذي كشف أخيرا عن مقدرة مدربنا إيمل...
* نتمنى من جميع اللاعبين أن يبادلوا الحب الجمهور الغفير الذي سيزحف للاستاد مبكرا ليملأه عن آخره، نتمنى من اللاعبين أن يردوا الدين للجمهور بأداء رفيع للذكرى وانتصار عريض للذاكرة لأن من شأن تبادل هذه العلاقة الوطيدة ان يرفع شأن الفريق ويعمق من هذه الصلات وتكون فأل خير نحو حصد البطولات المحلية والبطولة الإفريقية وليس ذلك على الله بعزيز...
* ولهذا نحث جمهورنا الراقي بصفويته المعهودة أن يزحف اليوم باكرا صوب القلعة الحمراء بكل مكوناته ليبادل اللاعبين هذا الحب وليشد من أزرهم وليملأ القلعة الحمراء عن آخرها بقيادة الكورفا سورد والجوارح و الأسود والرد ستار والكورفا نورد و ساس وأساس وأولمبيوس مونس وتجمع الروابط ولجنة التعبئة وبقية التجمعات الجماهيرية ولتتوحد هتافاتها جميعا ولتتسابق في التشجيع طوال زمن المباراة حيث لا مكان لمتفرج من داخل الاستاد هذا اليوم...
* المريخ كيان عظيم ولا غرو ان حبانا الله بصفوة يسدوا قرص الشمس ويعرفون واجباتهم جيدا في السراء والضراء فهم عند الشدة بأس يتجلى وعلى الود يضموا الشمل أهلا، لذا نرجو أن نكون واعين جدا اليوم وان ننتبه جيدا من تحذيرات الاتحاد الإفريقي وهذه حقيقة وليست شتلة هلالية فلا شماريخ على الإطلاق سواء استعملت في المدرجات أو قذفت داخل الملعب ولا قارورات ماء تقذف أيضا ولا أحد يدخل الملعب اطلاقا في اي وقت وخاصة بعد انتهاء المباراة والأهم من ذلك أن نكون حذرين من المندسين ونسلمهم للامن فورا...
* لقاء اليوم سيديره طاقم حكام من بورندي بقيادة الدولي تيري نيكورونزيزا يعاونه جين كلاود وهيرفي كاكونزي ويراقبها محمد كريميدا من ليبيا وسيعقد ظهر اليوم الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة والمعروف أن الفائز من لقاء اليوم سيلاقي الفائز من لقاء وفاق سطيف وايتيول الكنغولي اللذان سيتقابلان غدا في الجزائر وكان لقاء ذهابهما في الكونغو قد انتهى بالتعادل بهدف مما يجعل حظوظ الوفاق أقوى للظفر ببطاقة التأهل...
* وواري وصل فجر الأمس وتدرب الثامنة من مساء أمس بالقلعة الحمراء عقب تدريب الزعيم ومنع مدرب وواري أي شخص كان من مشاهدة تدريبهم المغلق ماعلينا ما دام إيمل مفتح عينينا وربنا ينصرنا عليهم...
* أخيرا بعد شد وجذب وتصريحات متبادلة ونفي واثبات وافقت قناة النيل الأزرق على تلفزة لقاء اليوم بناء على اتصالات عليا كما ذكر مدير تسويقها والقرار موفق لأنني على ثقة بان الشفوت سيملأون الاستاد اليوم عن آخره إن شاء الله وعدم التلفزة ربما يأتي بأعداد تفوق سعة الاستاد وتتسبب في التدافع الخطر للدخول بقوة وما يستتبعه من فوضى امنية قد تعصف باللقاء وفي نفس الوقت ستكون التلفزة خدمة للمريخاب في الولايات وبلاد المهجر لمشاهدة معشوقهم الأحمر والوقوف خلفه من على البعد بالدعوات الصالحات بأن ينصره اليوم المولى عز وجل نصرا عزيزا يكون فأل خير لمواصلة درب البطولات والكأسات المحمولة جوا بعونه تعالى...
* الصفوة دائما في الميعاد والأحمر الوهاج قدل...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يخاطب الكاف بتحويل مباراة أهلي طرابلس للعصر بعد فشل إنارة الإستاد

خاطب نادي الهلال رسمياً مساء الجمعة الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم أخطره فيه بقيام مباراة الفريق أمام أهلي طرابلس الليبي في اياب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال لتُقام في الخامسة الا ربعاً من مساء بعد غدٍ الأحد بدلاً عن الثامنة مساءً بعد أن فشل المجلس في إنجاز عمليات الإنارة التي كان من المفترض أن يتم تشغيلها قبل وقت كافٍ وحتى يخوض الهلال مباراته أمام أهلي طرابلس في الفترة المسائية بعد أن ظل يلعب مبارياته في بطولة الدوري الممتاز عصراً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يتدرب في الظلام .. يحول المباراة عصرا ويتحمل غرامة ال5 الف دولار

  اجرى فريق الكرة الاول بالهلال تدريبه الرئيسى لمباراته المصيريه ضد الاهلى طرابلس بملعبه مساء امس تحت الاضواء الكاشفة للابراج الجديدة ولم تكتمل الحصة التدريبيه بسبب عطل فنى فى الابراج نتج عنه ارتباك فى توزيع الكهرباء مما حدا بالمسؤلين الى اخذ الحيطة وتقرر الغاء التدريب الذى استمر لاقل من نصف ساعة فقط .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكشف عن توقف كشافات الهلال نسبة لعبث بعض الآيادي بـ(الكيبل)

كشفت بعض المتابعات ان كشافات الجوهرة الزرقاء بنادي الهلال تعرضت للعبث من بعض الايادي بـ(الكيبل) الخاص بالانارة وان العطل الذي تسبب في توقف الكشافات لم يكون فنياً بعد ان تم تركيبها بدقة كبيرة وتعتبر الكشافات التي استجلبها الهلال من اجود الانواع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
معاً.. نروَض ذئاب نيجيريا ..

• بدايةً نتقدم بالتهنئة الخالصة لكل الصفوة عشاق الزعيم داخل وخارج البلاد بمناسبة عودة صحيفة المريخ للصدور من جديد بعد فترة طويلة من التوقف ، ونتمني أن تمثل الصحيفة إضافة نوعية للاعلام الاحمر ، وتقدم دعما حقيقيا للمريخ الكيان .
• رغم أن قرار إعادة الإصدار جاء متأخرا بعض الشئ ، لكن وكما يقول المثل أن تأتي متأخرا خير من ألا تاتي ، وهي خطوة موفقة نتمني أن تتبعها خطوات في طريق إنشاء قناة المريخ الفضائية .
• وجود صوت إعلامي يمثل الكيان ويتحدث بلسانه أمر في غاية الأهمية ، وضرورة اقتضتها العديد من المتطلبات خصوصا في هذه المرحلة ، و سنأتي عليها فيما بعد باذن الله ، حيث الملف الواجب الحديث عنه في هذا التوقيت هو بدون شك ما يشغل كل عشاق الزعيم ، وهو المباراة المهمة التي يخوضها الفريق مساء اليوم أمام فريق الذئاب النيجيري .
• المباراة لن تكون سهلة كما يظن البعض استنادا علي نتيجة مباراة الذهاب التي كسبها الزعيم بهدف نظيف ، حيث تعتبر هذه النتيجة سلاحا ذو حدين لو لم يحسن الجميع التعامل معها .
• الفريق الضيف سينزل الي الملعب وهو لايملك شيئا للدفاع عنه وسيبذل قصاري جهده لمعادلة نتيجة الذهاب أولا ، ثم البحث عن الانتصار ، ورغم أن ذلك سيتيح الفرصة الكاملة للمريخ للتقدم والتسجيل ، الا أن الحذر يبقي واجبا .
• كذلك فقد يقود الفوز الذي حققه المريخ خارج الارض الي وجود حالة من التراخي والاستهتار بين اللاعبين ، وهو ما لا نتمني مشاهدته اليوم علي نجوم الزعيم ، ويجب أن يدخل اللاعبون الي أرض الملعب متناسين تماما نتيجة مباراة الذهاب .
• الجهاز الفني مطالب بتهيئة اللاعبين بالشكل المطلوب ، وعليه التعامل مع المباراة وكأنه قد خسر اللقاء الأول وهو مطالب بالتعويض في لقاء اليوم .
• جمهور المريخ العظيم يدرك تماما أن كل مباريات الأرض مسؤليته بالكامل ، وعليه إعادة سيرة ملاحم الموسم الماضي أمام عزام والترجي ووفاق سطيف ، عندما هز الارض تحت أقدام الخصوم .
• الجمهور مطالب كذلك بعدم النظر الي نتيجة مباراة الذهاب والركون اليها ، وعليه أن يعد العدة لتقديم الدعم الكامل للاعبين وبث الحماس في نفوسهم منذ بداية اللقاء وحتي الصافرة الاخيرة التي ستعلن تأهل الزعيم باذن الله الي المرحلة المقبلة .
• الجهاز الفني هو أعلم منا ومن الجماهير بظروف لاعبيه وبالتشكيل المناسب الذي سيخوض به المباراة ، ودورنا أن نقف مع كل من يختاره المدير الفني ونشجعه مهما كان رأينا حوله .
• اليوم سنأتي كلنا الي قلعة الصمود وسنقف علي قلب رجل واحد خلف الزعيم حتي تحقيق النصر وتأكيد الصعود الي الدور التالي باذن الله .
• اليوم يقوم المريخ إن شاء الله بترويض الذئاب النيجيرية ويجعلها تندب حظها الذي أوقعها في طريق من لايرحم .
• اخر كلمة : نتمني أن تكون ( المريخ ) فألا حسنا علي المريخ ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابوجريشة : المباراة صعبة و نحتاج لمساندة جمهورنا لتأكيد احقيتنا



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة في تصريحات له بصحيفة النادي انمباراة اليوم ضد الفريق النيجيري صعبة جدا و ليست سهلة كما يتوقعها الجميع وقال ان صعوبتها تنبع من الانتصار الذي حققه المريخ خارج القواعد على الفريق النيجيري مبينا ان دخول الفريق النيجيري للمباراة بلا ما يخسره يصعب من مهمة المريخ لانه سيلعب بطريقة مفتوحة و فيه مخاطرة علينا في كيفية اللعب و لكننا نثق في لاعبينا و نؤكد اننا في حاجة كبيرة لجماهيرنا للعبور الى دور الــــــــــــ(16)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
يا زعيم سير بعون الله

× بعون الله تعالى يضع المريخ زعيم الكرة السودانية قدميه الطاهرتين على درج الدور الستة عشر ، في البطولة الأفريقية عقب لقاء اليوم أمام واري النيجري .
× صحيح لن يكون اللقاء سهلا أو هينا ، كما يظن البعض ويعتقد لما خرج به لقاء الذهاب بنيجريا والذي استطاع فيه المارد الأحمر النصر بهدف جابر .
× فكرة القدم لعبة تقوم على الإثارة والمغالطات وتكذيب الواقع ، ولأجل ذلك ظلت هي اللعبة الأكثر متابعة وعشق من السواد الأعظم دون المسابقات والألعاب الأخرى بكل تأكيد .
× الرأي عندي هو أن لا يركن لاعبو المريخ لما حققوه في واري ، وأن ينسوا ذلك اللقاء ، ويبذلوا الجهد والعطاء حتى يحققوا الرجاء الجماهيري وينالوا المبتغى بالترقي بإذن الله .
× والجماهير تريد أن تشاهد فريقها بثوبه الأفريق الزاهي المطرز بالإبداع ، المأنق بروح الفرسان المعروفة عن الزعيم الظافر بشتى البطولات الجوية .
× الاستكانة والاستخفاف بواري عاقبته قبيحة ، وتسوق الفريق إلى صعوبات ومطبات خلال اللقاء وقد تدخله في حسابات معقده قد تجلب القنوط إلى قلوب العشاق لا قدر الله .
× كرة القدم لا تعطي أي اعتبار للمنتصر أو الأفضل ، ولكنها تخضع وتنقاد برسن التجويد والاحترام المفرط للخصم ، وإن كان هزوما مكسورا في داره ووسط أهله وعشاقه .
× وهنا تأتي مسؤلية الجهاز الفني تماما ، فهو الجهة الوحيدة التي تعرف نفسيات اللاعبين تجاه هذا اللقاء الحاسم ، وبالتالي تستطيع توظيف العناصر بقدر استعدادها واحساسها بالمهمة .
× فاللاعب الذي يظن ويعتقد أن المريخ تأهل وارتحل لدور الستة عشر من نيجريا ، يجب ابعاده تماما من المباراة حتى لا يكون ارتخاءه واستكانته سببا في تراخي وتوهان زملاءه .
× فريق واري سيحضر لأم درمان ليرد الصاع للمريخ ، وسيكون أكثر دافعية ورغبة في تحقيق ما عجز عنه في واري ، ولن يلومه أحد على ذلك أبدا أبدا.
× ولابد أن يضع الجميع في تقديراته أن الظروف التي ساقت المريخ للنصر هناك ، كفيلة بأن تسوق النيجري للنصر هنا وما في ذلك من شك أو مستحيل في قانون كرة القدم .
× أنا شخصيا لا استبعد أن يحرز الفريق النيجري هدفا سابقا للمريخ ، ولكن لا يدانيني أي شك في أن المريخ قادر على قلب الطاولة على رؤسهم والظفر باللقاء والتأهل .
× في بطولة سيكافا التي نظمها نادي المريخ عام 209م ، فاز المريخ على فريق اتراكو الرواندي 6 :1 في بداية الدورة، وشاء القدر أن تكون مباراة الكأس بين المريخ وفريق اتراكو نفسه ، وكان الجميع مطمئن على نيل المريخ بالبطولة ، وكانت المفاجأءة ، بفوز فريق اتراكوعلى المريخ بهدف أحرزه منذ الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الأول ، واقتلع الكأس رغم وجود لاعبين كبار بالمريخ بقيادة فيصل العجب والراحل إيداهور ، ووسط حسرة الجماهير الغفيرة .
× أذكر هذا للذكرى علها تنفع لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني ، حتى يقدموا مباراة تعكس قوة وهيبة الزعيم الفخيم وأقول هذا اليوم لكي أصحي وأيقظ البعض الذين يريدون ان ينوم لاعبوا المريخ على عسل النصر في مباراة الإياب .

الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نناشد الجماهير الحمراء بالتشجيع الداوي بالدفوق والطبول ، وأي حجر أو قارورة أو شمريخة لا ثم لا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدابير زنطورية لتخريب مباراة اليوم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس المريخ يناشد الانصار بالتشجيع و المؤازرة




كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
بعث رئيس نادي المريخ المهندس اسامة ونسي برسالة في صحيفة النادي التي صدرت اليوم لجماهر المريخ و طالبهم بضرورة التشجيع المثالي و الابتعاد عن الانفعال و قال اننا يجب ان ندخل الميدان و كأن المريخ متأخر بهدف و نشجع اللاعبين بحرارة و لا نلتفت لقرارات الحكام و نحول الملعب الى مرجل من التشجيع و لا يخرج اي من انصارنا عن النص من اجل الحفاظ على تواجد الجمهور في قادم المباريات الافريقية المهمة و قال ان الاتحاد الافريقي وجه ضوابط علينا الالتزام بها 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزريبة ضلمت



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العدد الاول لصحيفة المريخ بعد العودة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوزير يتابع تدريب المريخ الختامي



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 شهد المران الختامي للمريخ مساء امس حضور وزير الدولة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية السيد حسين محمد حمدي كما كان الحضور الإداري كبيرا يتقدمه الأمين العام العميد عامر عبدالرحمن وامين المال رشيد الطاهر وذلك بغرض مؤازرة اللاعبين قبل مواجهة اليوم ضد فريق واري النيجيري .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستضيف واري مساء اليوم بملعبه في امدرمان



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 يستضيف المريخ عند الساعة الثامنة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت السودان على ملعبه فريق واري ولفز النيجيري و ذلك ضمن مباريات دور الــــــــــــ(32) لحساب جولة الاياب و تعد مباراة اليوم هي الثانية للمريخ هذا الموسم بعد ان تم اعفاءه من اللعب في الدور التمهيدي لابطال افريقيا وكان احمر السودان قد كسب ول الذهاب خارج ملعبه بهدف لاعبه عبدو جابر بعد مباراة مارثونية قوية ومثيرة من الطرفين شهدت تألق اللاعبين عبده جابر و بكري فضلا عن الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم و الغاني كريم الحسن ومباراة اليوم ايضا لن تكون سهلة باي حال من الاحوال على ابناء المدرب لوك ايمال و سييجدون معاناة حقيقية في مباراة اليوم من واقع الدوافع الكبيرة التي سيلعب بها الفريق المنافس و الذي يلعب المباراة و ليس لديه ما يخسره بعدتخلفه بهدف عل ارضه و سيرمي بثقله من اجل تحقيق الفوز و سيلعب المريخ في مباراة اليوم بتشكيلة تضم جمال سالم في حراسة المرمي و امير كمال و على جعفر و رمضان عجب و بخيت خماسي رباعي دفاعي بجانب راجي و كريم الحسن و كوفي و عمر بخيت و تراوري و عبده جابر فيما يلعب فريق واري بكل من أوكيموتي أوداه.. فيليكس اودوه .. بارتولوكيو إيبينيغبو .. تشيميزي مباه ..سينيو ..لوك و ميشيل بنغيتا.. ستايلي ..اوما كومانا ..براهام سلامي .. اتوبي وهي نفس التشكيلة التي لعبت مباراة الذهاب ضد المريخ و تلقت الهزيمة على ملعبها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي.
بكري يوسف 
مريخنا الما بسوي الني الليلة حالف يطبق الكي

في الثامنة من مساء اليوم وبقلعة الجمال وعرين الأبطال مريخ السودان بسلاح العزيمة والإصرار ودعم الأنصار يستدرج الذئاب الواراوية النيجيرية في لقاء العودة من الدور الأول لدوري الأبطال الافريقي ويتطلع بطل السودان لتحقيق الفوز لتأكيد الجدارة بفوزه الأول وليثبت للناس أن ذلك الفوز مستحق وليس وليد الصدفة وليواصل مسيرته في البطولة الافريقية الكبرى التي يملك طموحات كبيرة في الوصول لمراحلها النهائية .
âک† الفهود الظ±فريقية الحمراء الكاسرة في أتم الجاهزية لإلتهام ذئاب وواري النيجيرية في الكمين المحكم المعد لهم بملعب الدم والنار حيث لا مفر لذئاب واري ومصرحهم ( مدربهم ) نيكيتين من الاستسلام فالعقرب ورفاقة أمامهم والجمهور من حولهم ولن تكون لهم حولا ولا قوة في مواجهة المد الأحمر العظيم إلا التسليم بالهزيمة الثانية في بحر اسبوع واحد أمام المارد السوداني الأحمر وعليهم أن يعلموا أن الفهود الافريقية الحمراء ليست كالذئاب الواراوية لتتلقى الخسارة في معقلها لذلك ننصح مصرحهم بالقبول بالهزيمة باكرا وعليه إن أراد لذئابه الفوز أن يبحث لهم عن أرانب بواري لأن القصة هنا إلى إنتهاء وفي انتظار صافرة حكم اللقاء وما هي الا ساعات ويتم تخشيم المصرح النيجيري .
âک† ملعب الدم والنار الداخل اليه أكيد مفقود والخارج منه أكيد مولود والليلة يوم من أيام الفهود المشهودة والخصوم مصيرها مفقودة وبالهزيمة موعودة .
âک† المناورات الحمراء جرت في أجواء طيبة جدا وسط تشجيع الجماهير وإهتمام الإدارة وحماس اللاعبين وتم تطبيق كل الخطط والتكتيكات التي رسمها إيماييل للعبور بالفريق للمرحلة وتحقيق فوز معنوي مهم على النيجيري المتحدي .
âک† مباراة اليوم هي مباراة زلزال الملاعب في المقام الأول والذي يجب أن يحضر من كل فج ليشهد اللقاء ويدفع المارد الأحمر للقضاء على فريسته وإعلان التأهل رسميا عبر كل الوسائط ولكل الناس .
âک† وصلت تجهيزات الجماهير قمتها واليوم ستكون هناك أكثر من مفاجأة في المدرجات وأكثر من مجموعة تخطط لدخلة مختلفة لنتركها لتفصح عن نفسها في حينها لكن ما نستطيع أن نؤكده هو أن ما تخطط الصفوة  للظهور به في لقاء اليوم سيكون حديث الناس وهذا غير مستغرب من جمهور المريخ المعلم الذي درج على الإبهار والإبتكار .
âک† العزيمة متوفرة والطموح موجود والجمهور حاضر وسيؤازر والجاهزية مية المية وأمس في تمرين الختام تم رفع التمام والزعيم حيرمي قدام ويا و وارى قطرك قام .
âک† الشفوت وقود المعركة في أتم الجاهزية لممارسة الإرهاب المشروع بتحويل المدرجات لكتل من النيران والرد على هرطقات نيكيتون مصرح ( مدرب ) الفريق النيجيري الذي تحدى الزعيم وأنصاره وهو لا يدري بأن تصريحه هذا قد قتل بصيص الأمل الذي يمتلكه فقط بحكم أن الكرة مدورة ولكن الزعيم سيلقمه اليوم حجرا وسيسكته دهرا .
âک† أيها الشفوت تعالو من عصيرا بدري عشان نقول للما بدري دا المريخ الخطري والماخد هناك واحد محلي اليوم نديه السفري .
âک…âک… نقاط قصيرة âک…âک…
âک† تراوري براه بواري واري .
âک† المدينة قادر على الوصول للشباك ونراهن .
âک† جابر الجاب الفوز  متحفز للتخصص في وولفز.
âک† عنكبة في انتظار الفرصة .
âک† لن يخرج الثلاثي الغاني من مولد اليوم بدون حمص فإما أوكرا أو كوفي .
âک† رمضان عجب سيقدم العجب ولن أزيد .
âک† ويبقى أمير المدافعين عقلا كبيرا وصرامة أكبر وعين حمراء لا يقربها مهاجمي الخصوم .
âک† كلما كان القائد راجي في مستواه ضمن المريخ الفوز .
âک† المعلم هذه الأيام أكاد أقول قم للمعلم… .الخ
âک† كريم الحسن الخيل الأصيلة بتجي في اللفة وانت جيت .
âک† اليساري  بخيت خميس على خطى جندي نميري .
âک† سالم  دوما في السليم ومرمانا الليلة سالم بعون الله .
âک† الزعيم جاهز موية ونور لمعركة العبور .
âک† يلا سريع نمشي الاستاد الفارس قادم في الميعاد .
âک…âک… نقطة هامة âک…âک…
âک† اليوم تعود أشرف الإصدرات لمعانقة الصفوة وصدورها يستحق الإحتفال في الإحتفال بالتأهل لتبقى الفرحة فرحتين .
âک† نحنا جينا الفرحة الليلة ليكم ولينا يا صفوتنا الزينة .
âک† عودا حميدا يا عروس الصحف الحمراء .
âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني
افريقيا وفي الرد كاسل : ما أجمل المنظر أقدل يا أحمر


الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً مباركاً طيباً فيه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى ، نحمد الله كثيراً بأن أنعم علينا بنعمة الانتصار على واري وولفز النيجيري في عقر داره وبين جماهيره العريضة وندعو الله أن ينصرنا عليه في مباراة اليوم  ، نرفع الأكف متضرعين وخاشعين بأن يحقق لنا مريخ السودان أمل السودان المرتجى نصراً عزيزاً ميسراً وان يفتح علينا من بركات السماء رزقاً كثيراً بفوز أروع واجمل من الذي تحقق خارج الأرض.

كلنا اليوم نقف صفاً واحداً مع الأحمر الوهاج ، الاحمر الذي عطر سماوات افريقيا في العام الماضي وحقق فيها انتصارات وقدم مباريات رائعة وجميلة مازالت ذكراها تتصدر الوجدان وتلوح لنا بين الحين والآخر تلك المشاهد الرائعة الجميلة الممزوجة بروح الانتماء للأحمر الوهاج صاحب الصولات والجولات الافريقية المرعبة فكرة القدم هي الإثارة والفن والجمال وما أجمل المريخ عندما يلعب في يوم من الأيام فإن هذا اليوم تنتظره الجماهير بفارق الصبر لمتعته وجماله الضارب في عمق الماضي الجميل.

مباراة اليوم يدخلها المريخ بتشكيلة تضم كل من جمال سالم في  حراسة المرمى ومن أمامه يلعب امير كمال وعلي جعفر ورمضان عجب وبخيت خميس ، أما في خط الوسط فيلعب كل من محوري الارتكاز عمر بخيت والغاني كريم الحسن وامامهما يلعب القائد المحنك راجي عبد العاطي واما في خط المقدمة فهناك مثلث الرعب الخطير ممادو تراوري والقناص عبده جابر والسريع بكري المدينة .

يدخل البلجيكي مباراة اليوم بحسابات عديدة ولكننا سنحاول أن نتوقع معاً كيف ستكون حسابات المريخ لهذه المباراة وماهي الاحتمالات القائمة فيها وكيف سيكون تكتيك البلجيكي وما هي توقعاته بناءً على تجارب المريخ الماضية وخطط البلجيكي في تحقيق الفوز على الفرق التي واجهها سابقاً .

أولاً لابد من القول بأن أي مباراة تختلف تماماً عن أي مباراة أخرى وذلك لوجود اختلافات عديدة تتمثل في البيئة المختلفة والمناخ المختلف وكذلك الجو العام وربما حدوث بعض التعديلات سواء من المريخ او من الخصم وبالإضافة الى الاختلافات البيئة والمتمثلة في عاملي الأرض والجمهور ففرقة المريخ المنتشية بفوزها على واري وولفز النيجيري في أرضه ووسط جماهيره ستدخل هذا اللقاء بحسابات أخرى مختلفة ويأتي الاختلاف في أن الفريق يلعب في ارضه ووسط جماهيره وبالتالي فإن هناك نوع من الاطمئنان الداخلي للاعبي المريخ مع وجود نوع من الثقة وهدوء في النفس وارتياح نفسي داخلي ناتج من تحقيق الفريق نتيجة جيدة في المباراة الأولى ولكن تقدير هذا الارتياح كماً وكيفاً يرجع الى تهيئة اللاعبين نفسياً لهذه المباراة وكيف أعدها البلجيكي المستر ايمال وكيف استطاع أن يهيئ لاعبيه لهذه المباراة المهمة .

الشاهد أن تجارب المريخ العام الماضي أثبتت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بأن الفريق به قوة دافعية جيدة خاصة في المباريات التي تلعب في أرضه ووسط جماهيره فإن الفريق يقدم فيها أداءً واسلوباً جميلاً يرتقي في درجاته بحسب الدافعية التي يلعب بها اللاعبون فدوافع لاعبو المريخ في مباراة اليوم تتمثل في ضرورة تأكيد جدارتهم وقوتهم وفوزهم الذي حققوه في مباراة الذهاب بالإضافة الى ضرورة ظهورهم أمام الجماهير التي ستملأ مدرجات الرد كاسل بشكل جميل واسلوب راقي يحمل ملامح وقوة الفريق وانطلاقته نحو البطولة منذ بدايتها بتوجيه إنذار شديد اللهجة لجميع الفرق القادمة في هذه البطولة بأن الفريق قادم لتقديم كل ما هو جميل في عالم المستديرة وأن المريخ أصبح من الفرق التي يجب أن يعمل لها ألف حساب ومن الصعوبة بمكان أن يتم هزيمته وسط انصاره ودياره التي يلعب بها . واذا كان المريخ قد قدم أداءً راقياً وجميلاً وهو يلعب خارج دياره فإنه من الأولى ان يستمتع به الأنصار داخل الديار وأنه سيقدم فاصلاً من الإبداع في مباراة اليوم .

كل تلك الهواجس والافكار تدور في أذهان لاعبي المريخ لكن الشاهد أن ما سيحدث في عمق المباراة لن يتوقعه أحد فكل السيناريوهات متاحة ويمكن أن تحدث لسبب بسيط فقط وهو أن ما نشاهده هو كرة قدم وليس لعبة من وحي الخيال .

يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم وعلى لاعبيه أن يتوخوا الحذر كل الحذر من الاستهتار فهو داء قاتل ودواؤه الوحيد هو اللعب بجدية وتماسك والالتزام بالأدوار التكتيكية المفروضة عليهم والتي املاها لهم المستر ايمال وقدمها لهم في المحاضرة ومشكلة اللاعب السوداني أنه يطبق كل ما قيل له خلال العشر دقائق الأولى من المباراة ثم بعدها ينفرط عقد نظامه في الملعب ويؤدي بالكيفية التي يرغب بها هو ولا يسع لتنفيذ كل التكتيك المؤكل اليه وهذه المشكلة لا ذنب له فيها لأنه لم يلعب في مدارس لكرة القدم ولم يتعلمها منذ صغره حيث أنه لم يجد الرعاية الكافية والتي تمكنه من تنفيذ كلام المدرب باحترافية وتمكن وبالتالي نحن نعول كثيراً على أمرين الأول هو: ضعف الخصم واداؤه الغير متماسك وتحسبه للعب خارج أرضه والثاني هو أداء المحترفين في فرقة المريخ والتزامهم بالأدوار التكتيكية المعتمدة من المدرب مع مساعدة زملائهم اللاعبين في تقديم كل ما هو في مصلحة الفريق في مثل هذه المباريات بالإضافة الى استعمال مهارة اللاعبين السودانيين في ضرب هذا الفريق وتسخير جل امكانياتهم وخبرتهم في مثل هذه البطولات لمصلحة الفريق .

من الرائع جداً أن يتقدم المريخ بهدف في بداية المباراة فهذا سيرفع الروح المعنوية للاعبيه وسيجعلهم يلعبون بارتياح وروح جيدة وستزول عن كاهلهم كل الهموم والضغوط المتراكمة من جراء هذه المباراة .

ولكن لو احسن الخصم الظهور وقدم لوحة فنية راقية ودافع وهاجم بنفس واحد وفاجأ المريخ في عقر داره فإن هذا سيناريو محتمل الحدوث وبالتالي ماذا نحن فاعلون ؟؟؟

علينا رسم جميع السيناريوهات المحتملة ومن احداها أن يتقدم الخصم علينا ويفرض سيطرته على المباراة ويتراجع لاعبو المريخ الى مرماهم مع وجود ضعف في أحد الخطوط وبالطبع فإن التصرف في مثل هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون حكيماً مبنياً على الهدوء والتحكم في اعصاب اللاعبين مع ضرورة استدعاء القوة الدافعية المتمثلة في رفض الهزيمة فوراً والاستعداد الأمثل لتهيئة اللاعبين لمثل هذه الحالات والتي يمكن حدوثها في الميدان والتعامل معها دون تسرع او تخبط والاهتمام فقط بعملية التعويض عن طريق التركيز اكثر مع التحرك الجماعي لإدراك التعادل ومن المهم أيضاً معرفة اللاعبين بأن أي هدف يلج  في مرمى المنافس سيضاعف من حظوظهم في التأهل الى الدور القادم بإذن الله وبالتالي فإن حل اللاعبين هو تخليص هذه المباراة منذ الوهلة الاولى لانطلاقة صافرة الحكم حيث يعمل اللاعبون على التركيز في أرضية الملعب واللعب بجدية متناهية مع ضرورة استعمال جانب السرعة والخبرة في مثل هذه المباريات مع ضرورة التقدم وفق منظومة ثابتة مبنية على تقفيل مفاتيح اللعب في الفريق المنافس مع الضغط على حامل الكرة وعدم اتاحة الفرصة للخصم لأخذ المساحات في ارضية الميدان واعمال مبدأ الرقابة اللصيقة مع تحذير كامل لمتوسطي الدفاع أمير كمال وعلي جعفر بعدم التهاون في تلك المنطقة الخطرة خاصة وأن مثل هذه المباريات لا يجب الاستهتار فيها أو اللعب بأعصاب الجماهير مع العلم بأن مثل هذه المباريات يأتي فيها الهدف في كسر من الثانية ودون أن يتوقع أحد وبالتالي لابد من الحذر الشديد خاصة في المناطق الدفاعية .

تمرير الكرات الخلفية يجب أن يكون بحذر ايضاً ودون أي احتمالات لقطع الكرة خاصة في وسط الميدان .

استعمال جانب السرعة في مثل هذه المباريات مهم للغاية ونعنى بها التقدم وفق الخطة المرسومة بتمرير الكرات القصيرة ومساندة اللاعب الذي بحوزته الكرة ايضا مهمة جدا مع التقدم وفق الاستراتيجية المبنية على تقفيل اللعب وفتحه ويكون ذلك بإعمال عنصري التغطية السليمة للخصم وفتح اللعب من الأطراف مع التقدم والمساندة الجماعية للهجمة بنزول تراوري وبكري لاستلام الكرات من خط الوسط والتقدم بها الى الامام مع ضرورة تحرك عبده جابر حركة لامركزية مبنية على استلام المدينة أو تراوري للكرات ومع استلامهم للكرة يتحرك عبده جابر وما هدفه في مرمى واري وولفز ببعيد عن الأذهان فحركة اللاعبين في ارضية الملعب هي التي (تجهجه) الخصم وتزعزع تواجده في المناطق الخطرة وتجعله يتراجع لحماية مرماه والحركة بالطبع نوعان حركة بدون كرة وهذه أخطر من تحرك اللاعبين بالكرة لان تحرك اللاعب بالكرة يكون مكشوف ويجعل الخصم يتحوط بتقفيل اللعب والمساحات الخالية لكن الحركة بدون كرة تجعل الخصم ينسحب من المناطق التي ستلعب فيها الكرة للاعب آخر وبالتالي فهي خطيرة للغاية ويستعملها المريخ لأن المريخ يلعب بثلاثة مهاجمين في خط الهجوم وبالتالي من السهولة بمكان التحرك لزعزعة الدفاع وجعله يضطرب فوجود أكثر من مهاجم يجعل من الصعوبة بمكان مراقبة المهاجمين كما أنه يتيح الفرصة لتراوري وعبده جابر وبكري التحرك وفق الخطة المرسومة ففي حالة مراقبة أي لاعب فانه يصعب على الدفاع مراقبة بقية اللاعبين خاصة وان المريخ يستعمل جانب الرجوع الى الخلف من أجل طلب الكرة من قبل تراوري وبكري لإجادتهما للتمرير وكذلك لإجادتهما لعنصر المراوغة وامتلاكهما لمهاراتها المتعددة كل ذلك يجعل من المريخ قوة ضاربة في خط هجومه .

بداية الهجمة مهمة للغاية فوجود بخيت خميس في الطرف الايسر يتطلب تواجد عمر بخيت او كريم الحسن بالقرب منه لإجراء عمليات الاستلام والتسليم وكذلك تحرك بكري او تراوري نحو بخيت يعطيه مساحة جيدة للتفكير في لعب الباص .

الهجوم عن طريق الاطراف يقلل كثيراً من الضغط على دفاع المريخ لأن الهجوم من الأطراف يجعل الخصم يتراجع لحماية المرمى فهو من اخطر الهجوم الذي يمكن القيام به لذا نعتقد بأن رمضان وبخيت سيكون لهما دور كبير في مباراة اليوم .

استغلال جانبي السرعة في التمرير واخذ المواقع الجيدة لفتح الخانة مع التقدم واستعمال عمليات الون تو داخل خط  18 هي أمور ضرورية من أجل كسر الروتين ومن اجل تشتيت الخصم كذلك علماً بأن الخصم يمكنه قراءة طريقة لعب المريخ إذا ما استمر الفريق في اللعب بها فترة طويلة.

الجمهور له دور كبير في مباراة اليوم ونتمنى أن تستعمل الجماهير التشجيع المثالي في المدرجات بعيدا عن استعمال الشماريخ والالعاب النارية ومكبرات الصوت حتى لا يتعرض الفريق لعقوبات الكاف خاصة وان المباراة القادمة بإذن الله ستكون مع فريق عربي كبير هو وفاق اسطيف الجزائري في اقرب الاحتمالات.

اللعب بروح الفريق الواحد هي مدخل جيد للانتصار في مباراة اليوم وعدم الاستهتار أو الاستخفاف بالخصم مع استعمال جانب الجدية في الأداء والعمل بروح الفريق الواحد كلها مداخل لتحقيق الهدف المنشود وبلوغ دوري ال16 بإذن الله .

ختاماً ما أجملك يا أحمر وأنت تقدل في الرد كاسل .

امنياتنا القلبية لمريخ السودان بالعبور ،،،

خالص الود لكم ،،، 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 الكشف عن توقف كشافات الهلال نسبة لعبث بعض الآيادي بـ(الكيبل)

كشفت بعض المتابعات ان كشافات الجوهرة الزرقاء بنادي الهلال تعرضت للعبث من بعض الايادي بـ(الكيبل) الخاص بالانارة وان العطل الذي تسبب في توقف الكشافات لم يكون فنياً بعد ان تم تركيبها بدقة كبيرة وتعتبر الكشافات التي استجلبها الهلال من اجود الانواع.








صباح الخير كسلاوى والاخوة ... مع الشكر على اضافة اخبار اليوم 

ناس الهلال ديل دوما اتهاماتهم جاهزه عبث فى الكيبل يا مفترين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا كسلاوى
ونبارك اصدار صحيفة المريخ والتى ستكون
اضافة حقيقية لصحف الأحمر والتى نتمنى ان تكون
الدرع الواقى والسيف البتار لكل من تسول له نفسه اللعب بالنار
ومنتصرين الليلة باذن واحد احد
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ومنو القنعان من نفسو ده البيهبش فى كيبل الكهرباء
قال عبثت بالكيبل قال !!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

العدد الاول لصحيفة المريخ بعد العودة









وين اسم الأستاذ القامة أحمد محمد الحسن على الإصدارة مش هو رئيس التحرير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ومنو القنعان من نفسو ده البيهبش فى كيبل الكهرباء
قال عبثت بالكيبل قال !!



ألعرفته إنّو الكشافات محوصة. نص الميدان منور ونص المدرجات منورة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريق عمل تيفو المريخ يعود من جديد عبر التيفو الضوئي لطابق شاخور والمساطب الشعبية

بعد أن نفذ العام الماضي التيفو الجميل بطابق شاخور في مباراة ماذيمبي الكنغولي في دوري أبطال إفريقيا يعود اليوم وينفذ إبداع وجمال جديد وهو التيفو الضوئي وتوزيع فلاشات بالونين الأحمر والأصفر بطابق شاخور والمساطب الشعبية.

سيكون لمدرجات الجمال والإبداع موعد مع توزيع فلاشات باللون الاحمر لكامل مدرج شاخور وفلاشات باللون الاصفر لكامل المساطب الشعبيه وسيتم تشغيل الفلاشات وفكرتها بسيطة وسهلة وهي إستيكر أحمر صغير يلصق في الكاميرا الخلفية للموبايل بالنسبة لطابق شاخور وإستيكر أصفر صغير يلصق بالكاميرا الخلفية للمساطب الشعبية مع بداية المباراة مع اهازيج محددة سيتم ترديدها لكامل المدرج خلف الليدرات بمكبرات الصوت اوووووووه اووووووه مريخابي مريخابي
لمدة اول عشر دقائق من بداية المباراه مع التلويح بالفلاشات .

الرجاء من جميع جماهير المريخ بطابق شاخور والمساطب الشعبية المحافظة على بطارية الموبايل لانجاح التيفو الضوئي وباذن الله سيكون جمال في المدرج وجمال في الملعب بالتوفيق للزعيم بالنصر إن شاء الله .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
حماس.. تركيز وجدية

*أخطر نتائج كرة القدم هي التي تضع الخصم في موقع التحدي، وتبلغ قمة إثارتها في مواقف حرجة، حينها تؤكد انها اللعبة التي لا أمان لها.

* لاعبو واري وولفز في موقع تحدي يجعلهم يخرجون كل ما لديهم من أجل رد التحية لنجوم المريخ الذين احرجوهم أمام جماهيرهم عندما جرعوهم من كاس الخسارة المر في جولة الذهاب.

* وستكون مباراة اليوم سانحة طيبة امامهم لاعادة بعض الاعتبار المهدر وحفظ الكرامة التي استباحها نجوم المريخ قبل أسبوع من اليوم.

* ومن هنا تأتي خطورة مباراة اليوم التي يدخلها النجوم وقد وضعوا قدما بالدور المقبل، طبعا علي المستوي النظري، والشعور بهذا قد يصلح مدخلا للخوف.

* ثقتنا دائما في نجوم المريخ لا تحدها حدود، ولي قناعة خاصة ان النجوم ان ارادو الثريات البعيدة نالوها.. حتي وان لعبوا بلا توجيهات فنية او تكتيكية من مدرب لا مهاراتهم وقدراتهم الفطرية تحتاج فقط الي الرغبة.

* لذا نترقب دائما سطوع النجوم بكل شوق متأكدين أنهم دائما الاقرب للانتصار مهما كانت رغبة منازليهم، مالم تأتيهم غاشية من إستهتار،!!

* وما يقود النجوم لحسم خصومهم بلا شك هو التفاف الجمهور من حولهم، فذلك بمثابة الوقود الذي يشعل جذوة الحماس بداخلهم ويخرج منها افضل ما لديهم وبعدها لن يقف امامهم منافس.

* احبتي.. الحماس سيكون كبيرا حال احتشد الصفوة بمدرجات العشق الاحمر.. وحال تكررت ذات مشاهد الموسم الماضي في المدرجات فإننا نبشر واري وولفز بهزيمة أخري.. ولكن هذه المرة داخل القلعة الحمراء.

* المطلوب من جماهير المريخ الاحتشاد والتشجيع بقوة مع الوضع في الاعتبار تحذيرات الاتحاد الافريقي بعدم خرق لوائح التشجيع الشئ الذي سيسبب في اضرار بالمريخ اكبر من الغرامات المالية التي لم تردع بعد المتشنجون لفكرة الشماريخ وغيرها من المنهي عنه.

* التحلي بالمسؤولية في التشجيع أمر لابد منه والبعد عن المغالطات كأن يقول البعض أن الشماريخ مسموح بها في المدرجات علي ان لا يلقي بها داخل الملعب وغيرها من مغالطات يمكن ان تعود بعواقب وخيمة بسبب هذه المغالطات الجوفاء.

* هذا عن جانب الجمهور.. أما النجوم فأنهم مطالبون بالجدية في اللعب وحسم خصمهم مبكرا قبل أن يفكروا في تنفيذ استراتيجيتهم الفنية التي وضعت لهم، لان ذلك يشل التفكير داخل وخارج الملعب.

* ومع الجدية المطلوب التركيز في اللعب دفاعا وهجوما لمنع وصول الضيوف لشباك جمال سالم، واستغلال المتاح من الفرص لغزو الشباك النيجيرية.

* وقبل كل ذلك.. نتوجه بالدعاء لله ان يوفق النجوم اليوم وكل يوم.. وفي كل ملتقياتهم التنافسية فالبذل والعطاء منا والتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى.

* ازين خاتمة مقال اليوم بأبيات حماسية للصديق الحبيب ابوبكر عبد الله (بيكو) ففيها من الحماس ما يعجب ويكفي عن كل مقال:

نحن اسياد بلد

نحن اسياد بلد - مريخنا عالي مكانو
شرفنا الوطن - دافعنا عن حيضانو
فارسنا الزعيم - شايل دوام سيطانو
يجلد للخصوم - واحسب معاي اقوانو

افريقيا العرب - تشهد علي غاراتو
فارس ود رجال - معروفه تب صولاتو
عشاقو الشفوت - رافعين دوام راياتو
ما بهاب النزال - تشهدلو انجازاتو

مريخاب انحنا - وعاليه تب هامتنا
عشاق للزعيم - كل البلد حقتنا
اي بطوله فيها - قسم نقول كلمتنا
طلق كان نموت - ما بتنتكس رايتنا

جمهورنا الشفت - ما فاتو يوم استادو
اي خصم يجيهو - قسم بكون جلادو
عشاق البطل - شاخورنا نحن اولادو
البارشا العجيب - حالفين نكون اندادو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة واري تمنع الاعلام من متابعة المران وتبعد مرافقها السوداني
   تفيد المتابعات ان بعثة واري وولفز النيجيرية منعت الاعلام السوداني من  تغطية مران الفريق باستاد المريخ بأم درمان وحصرت علي عدم تواجد اي شخص في  المران .. كما طالبت مرافقة البعثة المخصص من قبل نادي المريخ بعدم التواجد  في المران وظلت البعثة حريصة علي ان يؤدي لاعبو الفريق مرانهم بعيدا عن  اللاعين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قناة الملاعب تنقل مباراة الهلال واهلي طرابلس

اعلنت قناة الملاعب الرياضية نقل مباراة الهلال واهلي طرابلس المقامة يوم غدٍ الاحد باستاد الهلال بأم درمان لحساب جولة اياب الدور الاول من دوري ابطال افريقيا .. كما أكملت ادارة القناة ترتيباتها مبكرا لنقل المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ : خلافة الوالي امر صعب لكننا تصدينا للمسؤوليه بشجاعه
.
في تصريحات خص بها صحيفة المريخ اكد رئيس نادي المريخ الباشمهندس اسامه ونسي اكد ان الكل يعلم انهم تولوا مسؤوليه ادارة نادي المريخ العظيم في ظروف صعبه بعد استقالة الاخ جمال الوالي الذي قام بمجهود كبير و عمل ضخم خلال اكثر من عشر سنوات . وأضاف: ان ماقدمه الوالي لا تخطئه العين .. وقد كنا ندرك ان مهمة خلافته امر صعب لكن حبنا للمريخ العظيم دفعنا الى ان نتصدى للمسؤوليه بشجاعه و رغبه صادقه في خدمته والمحافظه على مكتسابته وتمثل جل همنا منذ اليوم الاول في المحافظه على الفريق وعناصره المميزه واحسب اننا نجحنا في ذلك بل و سجلنا بعض الاسماء الجديده التي شكلت اضافه للفريق ومضت به بشكل طيب في المنافسات الداخليه والخارجيه ولعل هذا الامر كان يعني لنا ابرز التحديات ووقفنا فيه بفضل الجهود التي بذلت والدعم الذي حصل عليه المجلس من بعض رجالات النادي

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رئيس المريخ : خلافة الوالي امر صعب لكننا تصدينا للمسؤوليه بشجاعه
.
في تصريحات خص بها صحيفة المريخ اكد رئيس نادي المريخ الباشمهندس اسامه ونسي اكد ان الكل يعلم انهم تولوا مسؤوليه ادارة نادي المريخ العظيم في ظروف صعبه بعد استقالة الاخ جمال الوالي الذي قام بمجهود كبير و عمل ضخم خلال اكثر من عشر سنوات . وأضاف: ان ماقدمه الوالي لا تخطئه العين .. وقد كنا ندرك ان مهمة خلافته امر صعب لكن حبنا للمريخ العظيم دفعنا الى ان نتصدى للمسؤوليه بشجاعه و رغبه صادقه في خدمته والمحافظه على مكتسابته وتمثل جل همنا منذ اليوم الاول في المحافظه على الفريق وعناصره المميزه واحسب اننا نجحنا في ذلك بل و سجلنا بعض الاسماء الجديده التي شكلت اضافه للفريق ومضت به بشكل طيب في المنافسات الداخليه والخارجيه ولعل هذا الامر كان يعني لنا ابرز التحديات ووقفنا فيه بفضل الجهود التي بذلت والدعم الذي حصل عليه المجلس من بعض رجالات النادي




شكر الله سعيكم استعجلوا لينا بالجمعية العمومية عشان نعرف راسنا من كرعينا قبل التسجيلات الجاية.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوك اكيج : ما اقسى الجلوس خارج الملعب وجيت المريخ عشان العب كورة

كشف الوك اكيج عن اللحظات الصعبة التي يعيشها هذه الايام في ظل عدم تمكنه من المشاركة مبينا ان البقاء خارج الميدان امر صعب للغاية واضاف ما اقسى ان تكتفي بدور المتفرج .
وقال ان التأهل سيخفف عني كثيرا وسيجعلني اصبر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺭﺿﻪ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻌﺐ 53 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ 40 ﻭﺧﺴﺮ 5 ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ
ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺧﺴﺮﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺳﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ

ﻧﺠﺪ  ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻟﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ 53 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ في ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ 40 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺧﺴﺮ5 ﻟﻘﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺳﺎﻧﺖ ﻟﻮﻳﺰﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺎﻗﺼﻲ ﺯﻳﺴﻜﻮ  ﻟﻮﺑﻮﺑﻮ ﻭﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ
ﻭﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ 8 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﻚ ﺧﺮﻳﺒﻜﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﻧﻮ ﺑﻴﻼﺭﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﺮ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻟﻴﻮﺑﺎﺭ
ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺭﺿﻪ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻋﺎﻡ 2000 ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ %85 ﻭﻫﻲ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﺟﺪﺍ 
ﻭﺍﻣﺎم ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ باذن الله تعالى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الإجتماع الفنى لمباراة المريخ وواري ويفلز اليوم
 
 
الإجتماع الفنى لمباراة المريخ وواري ويفلز اليومينعقد  في الثاية عشر من ظهر اليوم السبت الإجتماع الفنى لمباراة المريخ السودانى  واري ويفلز النيجيري في إياب الدور الأول لدوري أبطال إفريقيا المحدد لها  الثامنة من مساء اليوم بإستاد المريخ بأم درمان بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد  السودانى لكرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) بحضور مراقب المباراة الليبي محمد  كريميدا وطاقم التحكيم البورندي والإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم وممثلي ناديي  المريخ وواري ويفلز وسيخصص الإجتماع للترتيبات الفنية والإدارية  والتنظيمية للمباراة.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الوك اكيج : ما اقسى الجلوس خارج الملعب وجيت المريخ عشان العب كورة

كشف الوك اكيج عن اللحظات الصعبة التي يعيشها هذه الايام في ظل عدم تمكنه من المشاركة مبينا ان البقاء خارج الميدان امر صعب للغاية واضاف ما اقسى ان تكتفي بدور المتفرج .
وقال ان التأهل سيخفف عني كثيرا وسيجعلني اصبر.




بالمناسبه الواد ده قاعد يتمرن مع المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني‏.

عقد  الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ وولفز النيجيري فى الحادية عشر والنصف ظهر  السبت بقاعة الاجتماعات بمقر الإتحاد العام تراس الاجتماع مراقب المباراة  محمد قريميده والامين العام للإتحاد د . حسن ابوجبل بحضور طاقم التحكيم  وممثلين للفريقين والجهات ذات الصلة ، حضر من جانب المريخ المهندس محي  الدين نائب الأمين العام ، د. أسامه الشاذلي ، الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة ،  الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد الكابتن معتصم مالك ، المدير الإداري مصطفي توفيق ،  المنسق الاعلامي سالم سعيد .
المهندس محي الدين تحدث انابة عن نادي المريخ مرحبا بالفريق الضيف فى السودان مؤكدا سعيهم دوما علي توفير كل إحتياجات الفريق الضيف .
ممثل الجهات الامنية قدم شرحا عن الخطة الأمنية للمباراة مؤكدا علي تكليف 900 رجل شرطة لتنفيذ الخطة .
وسيتم تخصيص المقصورة الجنوبية لمشجعي الفريق النيجيري خلف مقاعد البدلاء للفريق الضيف .
حكم المباراة البورندي قام بإجراءات المباراة التقليدية ودون ألوان الفريقين فى المباراة .
المريخ يخوض المباراة بالاحمر الكامل والفريق النيجيري سيخوض المباراة بالأزرق والأبيض .
سيكون حضور الفريقين وطاقم التحكيم حضورا فى الملعب فى الساعة السادسة والنصف .
سيتم فتح بوابات الاستاد للجماهير فى الساعة الثالثة ظهرا .







*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رئيس المريخ : خلافة الوالي امر صعب لكننا تصدينا للمسؤوليه بشجاعه
.
في تصريحات خص بها صحيفة المريخ اكد رئيس نادي المريخ الباشمهندس اسامه ونسي اكد ان الكل يعلم انهم تولوا مسؤوليه ادارة نادي المريخ العظيم في ظروف صعبه بعد استقالة الاخ جمال الوالي الذي قام بمجهود كبير و عمل ضخم خلال اكثر من عشر سنوات . وأضاف: ان ماقدمه الوالي لا تخطئه العين .. وقد كنا ندرك ان مهمة خلافته امر صعب لكن حبنا للمريخ العظيم دفعنا الى ان نتصدى للمسؤوليه بشجاعه و رغبه صادقه في خدمته والمحافظه على مكتسابته وتمثل جل همنا منذ اليوم الاول في المحافظه على الفريق وعناصره المميزه واحسب اننا نجحنا في ذلك بل و سجلنا بعض الاسماء الجديده التي شكلت اضافه للفريق ومضت به بشكل طيب في المنافسات الداخليه والخارجيه ولعل هذا الامر كان يعني لنا ابرز التحديات ووقفنا فيه بفضل الجهود التي بذلت والدعم الذي حصل عليه المجلس من بعض رجالات النادي




ما قصرتو تب جزاكم الله خير
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الوك اكيج : ما اقسى الجلوس خارج الملعب وجيت المريخ عشان العب كورة

كشف الوك اكيج عن اللحظات الصعبة التي يعيشها هذه الايام في ظل عدم تمكنه من المشاركة مبينا ان البقاء خارج الميدان امر صعب للغاية واضاف ما اقسى ان تكتفي بدور المتفرج .
وقال ان التأهل سيخفف عني كثيرا وسيجعلني اصبر.





هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت يا كابتن ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺧﺎﺹ ﻗﺮﻭﺏ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻪ :
ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺘﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺯﻣﻼﺀﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻬﺪ ﻭﻳﻨﺎﺷﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﻧﺠﺤﺖ  ﺻﻔﺤﻪ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺽ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩ  ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﻂ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ  ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻨﻰ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺗﺴﺎﺏ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺇﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﻴﻖ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻗﺪﻡ ﺗﻬﺎﻧﻴﻪ  ﺍﻟﻰ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺣﻘﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ  ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﻪ ﻣﻄﻤﺌﻨﻪ ﻭﻣﻔﺮﺣﻪ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻻ ﻳﺸﻐﻞ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ
ﻭﻧﺎﺷﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻯ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﺸﺠﻴﻌﻬﻢ ﺑﻘﻮﻩ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻧﺘﺪﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا المجتهد كسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خواطر نجمة 
سمية طه
النصر لنا بمشيئة الله

*وحين  تشير الساعة إلى الثامنة من هذا المساء فإن ذاك يعني تجدد المواجهة ما بين  المريخ العظيم وواري وولفز بطل نيجيريا في مباراتهما الثانية بدوري ابطال  افريقيا والتي يستضيفها إستاد المريخ الذي لبس حلة زاهية استعدادا للقاء  المرتقب.
*معروف ان المباراة اﻷولى والتي جرت عصر السبت الماضي كانت قد  إنتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف أحرزه اللاعب عبده جابر بعد مباراة قوية كما حمل  الوصف التفصيلي للمباراة اعاد للمريخ وللصفوة كبير ثقة كانت قد بدأت في  التزعزع عقب المستوى الذي ظهر به المريخ في جل مبارياته بالدوري الممتاز  ولكن مباراة نيجيريا اعادت لنا مريخنا الذي نعرفه وﻻ نقول نعشقه إذ أننا  نعشقه في كل الظروف..كما اعادت لنا ذكرى ثقافة اﻹنتصار خارج الديار والتي  هي معروف عنها انها تمنح اللاعبين كثير دافع...
*نعود لمباراة اليوم  لنقول ان المريخ على بعد خطوة واحدة نحو الترقي والتأهل لدوري الستة عشر  وهو يدخل بفرص عديدة الفوز او التعادل بل وحتى الهزيمة 1/2 ﻻ قدر الله لهذا  قلنا ان الفرصة في التأهل كبيرة بإذن الله خاصة وأن هناك خصما شرسا لم يكن  موجودا في لقاء الذهاب وأعني هاهنا جمهور المريخ العريض الذي حتما مجرد  تواجده بالكثافة التي نعرفها سيدخل الرعب في قلوب ﻻعبي واري وولفز فما  بالكم ان هدر فذاك يعني حتما آن النصر أت ﻻ محالة بعونه تعالى!
*أما إن  كان هناك ثمة ما نخشاه فهو ان ينتاب ﻻعبي المريخ ادنى شعور باﻹطمئنان أثناء  المباراة فكأنما قد تأهلوا مما قد يولد تلقائيا نوعا من التراخي بدواخلهم  وهو قطعا سﻻح فتاك سيكون اقوى من الخصم نفسه عليه نتمنى ان يؤدي ﻻعبو  المريخ المباراة وهم متناسين تماما لنتيجة نيجيريا حتى يستطيعوا تحقيق  النصر المؤزر بمشيئة الله وما ذلك ببعيد على الله ةعلى نجومنا اﻷشاوس...
*همس الخواطر:
*تزامن مع مباراة اليوم معاودة أشرف اﻹصدارات للصدور مجددا بدءا من اليوم حيث قرر المسؤولون ان هذا اليوم هو اﻷنسب للصدور .
*  وما يربطني بالمريخ الصحيفة الكثير الكثير الكثير ويكفي ان إسمي ارتبط بها  رغما ان بداياتي كانت بطيبة الذكر المشاهد ولكن مسيرتي الطويلة بالمريخ هي  التي جعلت اسمي يرتبط بالمريخ من خﻻل عملي لحوالي 12 سنة متواصلة ..
*لهذا  كان طبيعي ان يتساءل كثيرون عن اسباب احتجابي والصحيفة تعاود الصدور وقد  تيقن اﻵلاف ان هناك شيئا خافيا وأستاذنا اسماعيل حسن يرد على احد اﻹخوة  اﻷفاضل في قروب(اصدقاء مزمل ابو القاسم)الذي كتب عن امنياته بعودة الخواطر  مع عودة المريخ الصحيفة بقوله انها رفضت العودة! فكانت إجابته سؤاﻻ صريحا  بعث به إلي كثيرون عن اﻷسباب التي منعتني من العودة وأقول دعونا اﻵن مع  اﻷهم .مباراة المريخ
*مجددا ابعث بكل التهاني القلبية واﻷمنيات الطيبة لطاقم تحرير صحيفة المريخ بالتوفيق والنجاح وبعود حميد مستطاب دون انقطاع
*وقد ظلت صحيفة المريخ في اعوام خلت داعما حقيقيا لخزينة النادي وليتها تعود كذلك وحتما تلك مسؤولية الصفوة باقتناء صحيفة النادي.
*عم  الفرح كل اﻷرجاء ومجلس المريخ يؤكد على نقل مباراة المريخ عبر فضائية  النيل اﻷزرق ونأمل ان تكلل المساعي بالنجاح حتى يتمكن كل المحبين من متابعة  اللقاء خاصة مريخاب اﻷقاليم ودول المهجر..
*اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ  باﻷمس واليوم وغدا وكل يوم..اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ اليوم ..اللهم نسألك  النصر للمريخ دائما وأبدا..اللهم آمييييييين
*همسة اخيرة:
انت يا مريخنا...عااااااالي
و..نلتقي ان مد الله في العمر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل 
| ملحمة الجماهير وتحقيق المصير |

â–  أصبحنا نعد الأيام ونحصيها طمعاً في إطلالة المعشوق بالقلعة الحمراء لمعايشة إبداع المدرجات ومشاهدة آخر الفنون المبتكرة في مجال التشجيع ومعايشة الفرحة مع من يصنعوا لها طعماً خاصا.
â—‡جماهير المريخ عليها ترك القيادة للبلجيكي والإنصراف للمساندة والشجيع والمؤازره.
â—‡ الإتحاد الأفريقي إصدر تهديداً بالعقوبات التي تصل لدرجة حرمان الفرق من جماهيرها "من ضمنها تحذيره من استخدام الشماريخ " ولكنه لا يعلم بأن حناجر الصفوة وأصواتها لهبها اقوى وصداها أعمق فهي كالخناجر التي تغرس في روح الخصوم فتبعث فيهم الرعب والهلع وتزيد من حماس وقوة الدفع المريخية في نفس الوقت.
â—‡ جماهير المريخ عليها أن تعلم بأن نجوم المريخ يستمدون قوتهم من صيحاتها وتشجيعها.
â—‡تأخر الهدف شيء طبيعي ووارد بنسبة كبيرة يجب أن لا يؤثر على حماس زلزال الملاعب ، لأننا نلعب أمام فريق لدغناهو بدياره وسيعمل جاهداً لمنع وصول نجوم الفريق إلى مرماه بالإنضباط والتكتل الدفاعي .
â—‡نريد أحد عشر مقاتلاً داخل الميدان ومرابطين على دكة البدلاء أشرس منهم وأسود جائعة على المدرجات تلتهم الخصوم قبل أن يلتهمها أخوان عقروبي .

â—†مباراة اليوم لا تحتمل أي تجريب ولا يجوز فيها المغامرة لأن نتيجتها تؤدي إلى حدوث كوراث أذا لم تأتي بالمطلوب وتعلن تأهل المعشوق.
â—‡البداية الجيدة للزعيم في المعمعات الأفريقية رفعت سقف الطموحات لدى الصفوة وعليه لابدّ من مواصلة رحلة الإجادة وتأكيد الجدارة .
â—‡الروح المعنوية التي لمسناها في التمرين الختامي لمباراة اليوم وتنافس اللاعبين من أجل الدخول لتشكيلة اللوك تدعو للتفاؤل وتبعث الطمأنينة .
â—‡مدافعو المريخ عليهم بالتركيز ومحاولة تجنب الوقوع في الأخطاء الساذجة لأن تسجيل هدف لواري يعني صعوبة المهمة ويدخل اللاعبين في التوتر و لأن تأهل الفريق النيجيري يمر أولاً وقبل كل شيء بولوج هدف في مرمى جمال سالم .
â—‡ تسجيل هدف مبكر يدخل اليأس في نفوس الفريق النيجيري ويجعل لاعبي المريخ يتخلصون من الضغوطات الملقاة على عاتقهم والمتمثلة في الخوف من استغلال الفريق النيجيري لأحد الهفوات أو الهجمات المرتدة وترجمتها لهدف.

â—†معمعة اليوم من أصعب المباريات بالرغم من الفوز خارج الديار وتكمن هذه الصعوبة في أن الشعور بالأمان والثقة الزائدة تجعل اللاعبين يلعبوا بتراخي وإستهتار ولذلك لابدّ من تحذيرهم .
الفريق النيجيري يلعب من غير ضغوطات "وعندما يلعب اللاعب من غير ضغوطات يبدع " .
تكمن خطورة الفريق النيجيري في خط وسطه وهجومه خاصة صاحب الرقم 10 "ميشيل " الذي يغذي المهاجمين مما يتوجب على لاعبي الوسط المريخي اللعب معه بشكل ضاغط وكذلك ايتويا صاحب الرقم "7" الذي يلعب بالطرف الأيسر وعلى بخيت خميس وكوفي إخضاعه تحت السيطرة .

â—‡الإندفاع الأرعن للهجوم دون الإهتمام بالواجبات الدفاعية يقود للخسارة ، وإهمال الهجوم واللجوء إلى الخندقة يؤدي للإطاحة بالأحلام ، لذلك يلزم اللعب بتوازن وإنضباط تكتيكي على أعلى مستوى .
â—‡الإرسال الطويل من الدفاع إلى الهجوم من أحد عيوب مريخ ايميل في المباريات السابقة للدوري الممتاز وتجعل الفريق بدون شكل معين ويسهل مهمة الدفاع النيجيري وهذا الأسلوب أسلوب الفرق التي ليست لها خطط وتكتيك .
â—‡اللوك عليه التحسب لمفاجآت الخصم حيث أننا نعرف أن الفرق النيجيرية عادة ما تؤدي بشراسة وقوة خارج أرضها خاصةً وأن واري ولفز ليست لديه ما يخسره في هذه المباراة عطفاً على هزيمته بأرضه وبين جماهيره بهدف عبده جابر.

â—†الإستفادة من السلبيات التي حدثت في المباريات السابقة ومن أهمها وأبرزها وأخطرها البطء الكبير والغريب الذي يميّز بناء الهجمات بل إن معاناة المريخ تكمن أساساً في هذا العامل الذي يشكل في كرة القدم العصرية العائق الأكبر الذي يمنع فك رموز جدار الدفاع للمنافسين وخططهم الدفاعية خاصةً وأن السرعة في عالم المستديرة أصبحت مهمة جداً ، بالإضافة إلى عدم الأستفادة من الضربات الثابتة والركنية التي ظلت تلعب بطريقة عشوائية وبدون تنفيذ أي جملة وإنما يتم التعامل معها بسطحية.

â– جمال سالم عليه الحذر وعدم الإستهتار وتجنب الخروج من المرمى إلا في الحالات التي تستدعي خروجه وليعلم أن نظافة الشباك تقود للتأهل استنادًا لنتيجة الذهاب.
â—‡أمير الجمال وعلي جعفر تأمين الدفاع هو المحفز الأول للانتصار وليعلما أن واري سيأتي مهاجماً فلابدّ من الحذر والتعامل بيقظه.
â—‡ " بخيت خميس +رمضان عجب " الأطراف دائماً ما تقلقنا وهي مفتاح الإنتصارات في الكرة الحديثة وعليهما بالتفاهم مع محوري الإرتكاز في الصعود والنزول حتى لاتحدث فجوة يستغلها واري ولفز.
â—‡ " عمر بخيت +كريم الحسن+ علا يوسف + كوفي +.... " من يمتلك الوسط أمتلك المباراة وسر الإنتصارات يكمن في إحكام السيطرة على منطقة الوسط إضافة إلى أن قوة الفريق النيجيري في وسط ميدانه.
â—‡ " العقرب + تراوري + عبدو جابر + عنكبه +... " عليهم إستثمار الفرص فضياعها يؤدي لارتباك كل الخطوط وتوتر المدرجات ويفتح الأمل لواري ولفز بإمكانية تعديل لقاء الذهاب .

â™، جرة قلم أخيرا :_

مريخ الجمال أن قال بسوي بسوي
مرسومه فشعارو نجمه حلوه تضوي
بضرب للخصوم الضعيف والقوي
ويشرح للنفوس وللعروق بيهدي
ده الزعيم ان قال بسوي بسوي
جماهيرو بتسد الغلاف الجوي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مواعيد مباريات اليوم السبت بتوقيت القاهرة GMT+2



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادوسيات
ناهد العطا
يوم الشفوت.....واشرف الإصدارات داخل البيوت

*جماهير المريخ . ......عشاق الكيان . .....من كل مكان سيتدفقون . ....
*اليوم يوم الصفوه الشفوت .....
*يوم للتاريخ .....
*يوم لتأكيد الولاء والانتماء للكيان .....
*من الشرق ... من الغرب.... من( الشمال).. من الجنوب....
*الأعمى شايل المكسر .....
*روابط المريخ من كل الأحياء .....
*تنظيمات الأحمر بكل المسميات .....
*شفوت المدرجات زلزال الملاعب الحمر الميامين ....
*من كل صوب سيأتيون .....
*ومن أجل العشق الأحمر سيبكرون ......
*تجمعات الشفوت من كل الاحياء والجامعات....
*ستتحول شوارع عاصمة البلاد اليوم للأحمر والأصفر فقط ....
*اتسمعوني صفوة العشاق أحمر واصفر ؟؟؟؟
*المنظر العام سيكون بداية الانتصار.....
*سنرهب الفريق خارج المعلب هتاف بحناجر الاحباب .....
*سيزدان شارع العرضه بكل محب للكيان بالأحمر والأصفر ....
*أحمر واصفر ابهي وأنضر ....
لعبكم راقي بطعم السكر
*والإعلام سترفرف في كل مكان ......
*كل سيارة عاشق ولهان سيعلوها علم المريخ والسودان .....
*تيجان من الأحمر والأصفر ستغطي رؤسنا ......
*فخر من الأحمر سيكون تاجنا ........
*والمتعه مع الزعيم ......
*الفن مع المريخ.....
*ثلاثي الرعب الهجومي سيلهبون الاكف ونحن نتمايل طرب معهم ........
*جمال المريخ... جمال بريمه بين الخشبات التلاته إذن المرمي في أمان .....
*فييرا ترسانة دفاعنا القوي ....
*شقلوب كاوي القلوب ..،
*عنكبه شنكبه أهداف مطر ......
*ابناء المريخ في الموعد بكل تأكيد......
*الكنبه تضاهي الأساسيين ...،
*انه المريخ ولا عجب .......
*وعجب من علي البعد بالقلب بحب الاحمر مسكون ....،
*ورمضان داخل المستطيل ياسلام .....
*مش قلت ليكم انه المريخ ولا عجب ...
*فخر البلاد والعرب .....
*رافع راسنا وجالب كاساتنا ......
*ويامريخنا يامالك زمام احساسنا
سودانك مشرفو وديما رافع راسنا
لون الدم شعارنا
وهو البزيدو حماسنا
*كما علينا الانتباه داخل الرد كاسل من ( المريخاب) الزعلانيين حبايبنا المغلوبيين لانو حب زي دا هم لا سمعو بيه و ولا شافو في الأحلام .....
*سيفعلون المستحيل من اجل الزعيم واذا تاخر الزعيم او اخطأ احد اللاعبين سيثورون واحتمال يحدثون حاله من الشغب لن تكون في صالح الزعيم فاحذرو المريخاب الزعلانيين ( المغلوبيين ) ياصفوه فهم وسطكم ومعروفيين.....
تعالو نهتف كلنا
لن يسبقنا إليك أحد يا زعيم
لن تسير وحدك يامريخ
كل الصفوه خلفك
*من اجل ضريبة الحب للاحمر ستثور أم درمان .....
*يوم الشفوت زلزال الملاعب اليوم لا صوت يعلو فوق هدير الشفوت...
*قروبات الصفوه بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وقروبات الأحمر بالواتساب من اجل المريخ يسبقهم الشوق للوقوف خلف الزعيم والتأمل في المحبوب والتشجيع حتي النصر.....

* ولا نهاب الموت من اجل المريخ....
نحن المننا الموت بيمشي بعيد ..،
ونحنا متل الصاقعه لونا الاحمر براهو يصيد...
ونحنا متل السيل بيشيل...
ونحنا لغيرنا لا بننتكي ولا بنميل ...،
نحنا ان ضربنا ضربنا ان ما كتل بيعيق....
ونحنا الصفوه ما بنخاف..،
ونحنا ان عاينا للجبل يصبح براو رجاف...
نحنا ساعه الحاره لا بوصونا لا بنخاف...،
ونحنا ضربنا يفصل الراس من الاكتاف...

* اليوم يوم للرجال لنصرة المريخ الكيان. .....
* ومن دون شماريخ بنصنع التاريخ
من دون حجار مريخنا مولع نار
من دون قوارير مريخنا خطير

* اللهم انصر المريخ

* يصادف اليوم السبت الاخضر عودة الدرع القوي للمريخ وسيفه البتار صحيفة الكيان في اطلاله جديده وبنكهه افريقيه تزامنا مع مباراة الرد وستكون فال حسن للمريخ.....

*اشرف الاصدارت تكتسي بالأحمر الغاني وتدخل كل البيوت اعتباراً من اليوم ليزادن بها كل عشاق الكيان.....

*اشرف الإصدارات تختال في تيه وهي بيد كل الصفوه الاخيار.....
*اشرف الاصدارات بقيادة كتاب وجنود رموز للدفاع عن الاحمر والوقوف في وجه كل من يقترب من المريخ....
*اشرف الإصدارات اليوم في المكتبات وكل الشفوت من الجامع للمكتبه للاستاد ولا صوت غير هدير الشفوت . .......

اللهم انصر المريخ

زولي الولوف
يازول هناك
ياريتو لو رجع الزمن
طارني لأيام هناي
ياريتو كان فج الغيوم
متوسداهو أفق سماي
ياريتو ودع هاالحزن
ياريت ماتجرع شقاي
ياريتني جنبك شأن حبك دماي
ماكنت خليتك تنوح
أو الألم يعرف ليك طريق
ياسيد هواي
ختاماً
انت الزعيم أصل الهوي وملك الملوك انت البطل
لوله

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*امل  ان   يبدا  المريخ والجمهور  المباراة  بالنشيد  الوطنى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
ليلة القبض على “الذئاب”!!


{ سويعات ويتأهل مريخ السودان إلى الدور الثاني من بطولة الأندية الأفريقية حينما ينهي قاضي الجولة المواجهة التي تستضيفها القلعة الحمراء مساء اليوم.
{ المارد الأحمر الذي أكد أفضليته بعودته بنقاط مباراة الذهاب قادر على تكرار فوزه بأكثر من هدف، ليؤكد أنه الأفضل من بين الأندية الأفريقية.
{ انتصار “واري” يجب أن يكون محفزاً لنجوم الأحمر مساء اليوم لأن جمهور “الصفوة” سيكون مؤازراً ومسانداً ومشجعاً لرفاق “بخيت خميس”.
{ ثقتنا في تكرار المريخ للفوز على ذئاب نيجيريا نستمدها من جدية اللاعبين في أداء التدريبات، ومن الطريقة التي يتعامل بها البلجيكي مع المواجهة باعتبارها “الحاسمة”، ومن الوقفة الصلبة لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة ومتابعتهم لتحضيرات الأحمر ومن رغبة الجماهير في الاحتشاد ليلة “القبض على الذئاب”.
{ المريخ الذي قهر الصعاب وتحدى الظروف ولم يتأثر بظلم التحكيم وهزم “التنجيم”، قادر على نثر الفرح مساء اليوم بين أنصاره.
{ المارد الأحمر الذي نجح في تكبيل “الذئاب” النيجيرية بأصفاد من حديد بمدينة واري قادر على نصب الشراك مجدداً بالقلعة الحمراء ليسمع زئيره للقارة السمراء.
{ ليلة “القبض على الذئاب” يجب أن تكون محضورة من أنصار الأحمر.
} مشهد أول
{ أعجبتني تصريحات الكابتن “عادل أبو جريشة ” رئيس القطاع الرياضي مساء أمس الأول، التي أكد من خلالها أن “مصعب عمر ” خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني لمباراة اليوم.
{ تصريحات مسؤولة من رجل مسؤول تؤكد أنه اكتسب الخبرات التي أهلته لشغل هذا المنصب الكبير.
{ “مصعب عمر” الذي حاول وضع المساحيق على وجهه هو ذات اللاعب الذي استفز جماهير المريخ بتأكيده عدم المشاركة ما لم يتسلم مستحقاته المالية!
{ سبق أن أكدنا لـ”مصعب” أن المريخ لن يخسر بغيابه، لكنه من يخسر حب جماهير الصفوة.
{ فقد “مصعب” وظيفته داخل الملعب بعد أن أتاح للموهوب “بخيت خميس” فرصة التألق وحجز مقعده بتوليفة البلجيكي مستقبلاً.
{ شكراً “مصعب عمر” وأنت تخدم الأحمر بغيابك!!
} مشهد أخير
{ استقبل بريدي الإلكتروني عدداً من رسائل الهلالاب الغاضبين من ما جاء في زاوية الأمس تحت عنوان “معطيات وداع الهلال للأبطال”.
{ أحد القراء رفض ذكر اسمه لكنه طالبني بالانتظار حتى إعلان الحكم لنهاية المباراة حتى أعرف هوية المتأهل وقال: (سويعات ويتأهل سيد البلد).
{ ولهذا المشجع وآخرين أكرر ما جاء بزاوية الأمس (الهلال سيغادر الأبطال).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفرووترتحاور مدرب الاهلي طرابلس الليبي ابو نواراه :اخوض لقاء الخرطوم بدون ضغوط
جماهير الهلال لا ترعبني وعليها التشجيع بروح رياضية



حاورنه / دارالنعيم عابدين

وساخوض اللقاء للتاهل فقط ولا اخشي سوي التحكيم
ماكسيم شكل نصف قوة الهلال ومحظوظين بغياب مساوى
بشة وكاريكاكانا خارج الشبكة في تونس ونزار الافضل

استنطقت كفر ووترمن داخل فندق كورنثيا بالخرطوم جمال ابو نواره مدرب فريق الاهلي طرابلس الذي يواجه الهلال في اياب دور ال32لابطال افريقيا غدا حيث تحدث مدرب الفريق جمال ابونواره الذي تحدي الهلال وقال انه قادم من اجل التاهل كما ابدي اعجابه بلاعب الهلال نزار حامد مبديا ارتياحه لغياب مساوي الذي اعتبرمن حسن حظ


\\\\\\\\
ساخوض المباراة بتوازن
قال المدرب جمال ابونواره ان فريقه سيخوض المباراة بتوازن لان ليس هناك مدرب يعتمد علي الهجوم فقط او الدفاع فقط لذلك سنلعب بتوازن كما انني اسعي لارباك الهلال بهدف مبكر يلخبط حساباته ويمنعه من العودة الي اجواء المباراة كما ساعمل علي المحافظة علي الهدف الذي تقدمنا به في طرابلس
اللعب امام الهلال سيعطي لاعبي الاهلي دفعة معنوية
وتابع اللعب مع فريق له اسم وتاريخ كبير في بطولات افريقيا بالطبع يعطي دفعة معنوية كبيرة للاعبي الاهلي طرابلس خاصة وانهمك انو فرحانين جدا بعد الفوز الذي حققوة علي الهلال لانك تفوز علي فريق مثل الهلال هذا وحده يشكل دفعة كبيرة لهؤلاء اللاعبين الشباب اصغار في السن
تعرضنا لظلم في تونس
كما ابدي استيائة من طاقم التحكيم الذي ادار المباراة بتونس حيث قال تعرضنا لظلم تحكيمي بتونسونخاف ان نتعرض له مثل ما حدث بتونس خاصة وان السودانين لديهم نفوذ بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم الكاف
خسارة الهلال خصمت من المقبرة
كما قال اسمع انكم تتطلقون علي ملعب الهلال المقبرة وانا اظن ان الخسارة عليها في ربع نهائي ابطال افريقيا الموسم الماضي امام اتحاد العاصمة خصمت منها لذلك ليست هي مقبرة ونحن قادمون لانهاء المقبرة بصورة نهائية

نزار حامد اعجبني
ابدي جمال ابونواره اعجابه بمستوي ومهارة اللاعب نزار حامد حيث قال نزال ة من اللاعبين الذي يملكون امكانيات عالية في كرة القدم وكان من اكثر اللاعبين تميزا في
مباراة الذهاب بتونس وهو اكثر لاعب لفت انتباهي
كاريكا وبشة لم يكونا موجودين في لقاء الذهاب
واشار ابونواره الي ان اللاعبان مدثر كاريكا وبشة لم يظهرا بالشكل المعروف في مباراة الذهاب التي اقيمت علي ملعب الشاذلي زويتن بتونس وكانا خارج الشبكة ولم يقدما أي شئ يذكر
ماكسيم يمثل نصف قوة الهلال
لم يخفي الكابتن ابو نواره اعجابه بتالق وتميز الحارس الكاميروني ما كسيم حيث قال نصف قوة الهلال تتمثل في ماكسيم الذي انقذ الهلال من عدة هجمات خطرة وله فضل كبير في خروج الهلال بتلك النتيجة ووجوده مع الهلال يعطي لاعبيه دفعة معنوية كبيرة خاصة خط دفاعه لان تميز الحارس يعد عامل مهم في كرة القدم
نحن محظوظين بغياب مساوي
كما قال غياب قائد الهلال في مباراة الذهاب والاياب جاء في مصلحتنا ونحن محظوظين بهذا الغياب لاننا سمعنا عنه ان لاعب كبير ويقدم مستوي ممتاز
80من السوداني يشجعون الهلال ورغم ذلك ورغم ذلك لا نتخف من جماهيره
اعترف ابونواراه بان 80من السوداني يشجعون الهلال ورغم ذلك ورغم ذلك لا نتخوف من جماهيره ونحن جاهزون للعب امام تلك الجماهير الكبيرة
قابلت الهلال لاعبا والان العب معه مدربا
استحضر مدرب الاهلي ذكرياته حيث قال الهلال كان فريق قوي ومميز جدا واتذكر اننا واجهناه في عام 74استطاع ان يحقق التعادل معنا بهدفين لكل في طرابلس وفازعلينا بثلاثه اهدف لصفر بالخرطوم في مباراة لم تنتهي ومن ثم واجهنا المنتخب السوداني عام 85تعادلنا معه بالخرطوم سليباوهزمناه بليبيا اربعه صفر وهاانا اعود لاواجه الهلال من جديد وهذه المره مدربا واسعي لتاهل علي حسابه الي دور السته عشر في اكبر بطولة في قارة افريقيا
انصح الهلال بعدم التعاقد مع سادومبا
وتابع سمعت ان الهلال ينوي اعادة سادومبا الي صفوفه وانا انصحه بعدم التعاقد معه والتراجع عن هذا القرار لكبر سنه
قلت للاعبين قطعنا نصف المشوار نحوالتاهل
قال ابونواره بعدنهاية المبارة قدمت الاشادة للاعبين وقلت لهم انكم قطعتم خمسين في المية من التاهل الي الدور القادم والخمسين في المائه الاخري ستكون بالخرطوم وتابع اشادتي بهم اعطتهم دفعه اكثر خاصة وانهم صغار ومازالت ابني في هذا الفريق وتابع لولا نقص خبرة اللاعبين خاصة في الهجمات المرتده لفزنا علي الهلال بنتيجة كبيرة وكان حسمنا التاهل من تونس
الهلال تراجع
كما قال مدرب الاهلي الليبي ان الهلال تراجع كثيرا عن السابق وهذا ليس الهلال الذي نعرفه
وختم حديثه بانه جاء من اجل التاهل والذهاب الي بعيد في المشوار الافريقي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغيير توقيت مباراة الاهلي طرابلس والهلال السوداني

ليبيا - كووورة

اكدت مصادر من نادي الاهلي طرابلس الليبي على تغيير موعد إقامة مباراة الفريق امام الهلال السوداني إلى يوم الأحد عند الساعة 15:45 بعد الظهر بتوقيت ليبيا، بعد أن كانت مقررة عند الساعة 19:00 مساءً.

كان ممثل ليبيا اجرى مساء اليوم الجمعة اولى الحصص التدريبية على ملعب القوة الجوية بالخرطوم، وبحسب مصادر النادي كان التدريب على ملعب العشب الصناعي، رغم أن الاتفاق كان بالتدريب علي أرضية عشب طبيعي.

كانت بعثة الفريق الاول لكرة القدم بنادي الاهلي طرابلس الليبي وصلت صباح اليوم الجمعة الى الخرطوم بكامل لاعبيها، وكان في استقبالها مسؤولين من نادي الهلال السوداني، إضافة الى عدد من اعضاء السفارة الليبية في الخرطوم.

يأمل الفريق الليبي في المحافظة على الفوز الذي حققة على الهلال السوداني بنتيجة 1-0، على ملعب الشاذلي زويتن الاسبوع الماضي، في ذهاب دور الـ32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا.

*

----------


## الحريف

*مشكور حبيبنا علي المجهود
وبالتوفيق للزعيم اليوم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا : الكاف يوافق علي إقامة مباراة الهلال عصراً

تسلم الهلال صباح اليوم السبت خطاب موافقة من الاتحاد الافريقي  بواسطة الاتحاد السوداني علي إقامة مباراة الهلال وأهلي طرابلس في إياب  الدور الاول لبطولة أبطال أفريقيا عصر غدا الاحد . 
وكان الهلال قد خطاب أمس السبت الاتحاد الافريقي ومراقب  المباراة وطاقم التحكيم والنادي الاهلي بتحويل المباراة عصراً نسبة لعدم  إكتمال أعمال تشيد أبراج الإضاءة بالملعب . 
هذا ومن المتوقع أن يفرض الكاف عقوبات ماليه علي الهلال بعد تراجع من الوقت المحدد سابقا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي طرابلس يختتم إعداده بملعب الهلال عصراً

يختتم أهلي طرابلس عصر اليوم السبت بملعب الهلال إعداده لمواجته المرتقبة أمام الهلال 
عصر غدا الاحد في إياب الدور الاول من بطولة أبطال أفريقيا . 
وكان الاهلي قد وصل البلاد أمس الاول وحل بفندق كورنثيانس ، وأدي الفريق مرانه الاول مساء
 أمس بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم . 
الجدير بالزكر أن مجلس الهلال قد حول توقيت المباراة لتقام في الخامسة ربعا بدلا من الثامنة 
مساء نسبة لعدم إكتمال تشييد أبراج الإضاءة بملعب الهلال . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع 
هيثم كابو 
العاداك وين يطير !

* ولن نحدثكم اليوم عن زينب بت الشوبلي التي كتبت : (انا فوقم بقول كلام .. دخلوها وصقيرا حام) التي يحلو لنا الحديث عنها في يوم المعارك المريخية الضارية؛ ولكن لا بأس من وقفة مع آمنة بت بساطي ..!
* وآمنة بت بساطي هي تلكم الشاعرة المجيدة التي نظمت قصيدة (السيل بوبا) في شقيقها البطل محمود ود بساطي أحد ضباط قوة دفاع السودان عندما منحه الحكم الثنائي رتبة (بك) لشجاعته وإقدامه إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية فأنشدت قائلة :
تغني ليك أم هاني
ويشهدوا أهل المعاني
نضيفاً خاتي ريحة الشاني
كتل ديلك خبرو جاني .!!
* نبأ مصرع (واري وولفز) على أرضه ووسط جماهيره جاءنا الأسبوع الماضي، و(اليوم سيتواصل الضرب وكلنا يطمح في "عرض ما عادي") ..!
* بالله عليكم : ألم يأتكم النبأ ..؟؟
* عندما وصل النبأ كان البعض مشغولاً بأبيكو فلم يقرأوا الخبر جيداً ..!
* قلبي على (واري) الذي سيتوارى اليوم خجلاً وهو يدخل بحسابات (انتحارية) لينازل (كتيبة فدائية) .!
* نعم؛ ليس لواري ما يخسره اليوم وسيسعى لخطف هدف مبكر يدخله في أجواء التنافس؛ ولكن عليهم أن يدركوا جيداً أنهم سينازلون الزعيم الذي ينطبق عليه قول بت بساطي :
تغني ليك ظبية الحدر
ما بنبلع من وصفو مر
المكنة فوقو بتكاكي
والمدفع تحتو بيخر
لا بيخاف ولا بيتر
قدام (الذئاب) الخُدر ..!!
* من حق لاعبي (واري) أن يحسبوا أنفسهم (ذئاب)، ولكن عليهم إدراك حقيقة أنهم سيواجهون اليوم (أسود) ..!
* رجال الزعيم أسود (لا بتخاف ولا بتُر) قدام الذئاب الخدر ..!
* يسعى الزعيم اليوم لفتح صفحة جديدة مع جمهوره في التنافس الإفريقي، و(الكسرت في "نسور الخرطوم" تجبر في "ذئاب نيجيريا") .!
* لن ندعو الصفوة لمؤازرة المريخ فذاك واجبهم، ولكننا نحذرهم من الحضور متأخرين خوفاً من صعوبة الدخول فمباراة اليوم لا تقبل القسمة على التأخير ..!
* أياكم والتأخير فاليوم مباراة استعراض الأسلحة و(صُحبة الشعبة والجنزير) ..!
* والزعيم (تبراهو الشعبة والجنزير)، واليوم ينازل واري والكل يردد :
سيفو بدلي الجفير ..
العاداك وين يطير ..
شقياً صادف نكير ..!
* لا علاقة لنا بشقاء واري ولكننا موعودون اليوم بسعادة عرض بديع يليق بالجوي .!
* ندخل مباراة اليوم وكأننا مهزومين بهدفين في نيجيريا لنبحث عن ثلاثية حارقة تعيد لنا ذكريات (إعدام عزام) ..!
* الهدف الأول مسؤولية الجمهور، ومهمة تأمين الإنتصار تقع على عاتق صفوة طابق شاخور ..!
* كورة الليل كورة جماهير ..(تعالوا بدري وسخنوا المدرجات بالهدير) ..!
* تعالوا نفتح صفحة عرض جديد وننسى نتيجة الذهاب و(خلونا نوري ناس واري كتاب) ..!
* دايرين ضغط من أول ثانية و(متعة وابداع وحاجات تانية) ..!
* لن نستعجل إحراز الأهدف منذ إنطلاقة المباراة، و(لكن بصراحة في مباريات زي دي قون الدقائق الأولى بطمئن القاعدة الجماهيرية وبفتح الشهية) ..!
* فتح الشهية مسؤولية تراوري ..و(يا حلاة العقرب لما يتشقلب) ..!
* يطمح الصفوة في عرض يعيد للأذهان مشوار العام الماضي الإفريقي، وعلى فتية المريخ أن يعلموا أنهم على موعد مع التاريخ ..!
* تعالوا الليلة نتلاقى في الإستاد بدري و(باقي الكلام بكرة) ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* ليس مهماً أن يلعب الوصايفة عصراً أو ليلاً، ولكن المهم حقاً الا تخرج (الكشافات) من الدور الأول كما خرجت من التغطية أمس ..!
* أتوقع أن تكون (الكشافات) غداً أساسية في تشكيلة طارق العشري فالإهتمام بها أكبر من اللاعبين ..!
* بكرة نشوف (كشافات ابيكو) وطارق (الصفري) والليلة خلونا نتلاقى في القلعة بدري ..!
نقش أخير
* وخلف المرهف عبد الوهاب هلاوي نردد :
هلا هلا عليك هلا
ريدنا ليك يعلم بيهو الله
ودمنا الجاري في عروقنا
جاري في خيوط الفنلة
هيثم كابو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
لوك إيمال على موعد مع الفرجة‏


â–، حداثة المدير الفني البلجيكي لوك إيمال مع الفرقة الحمراء لم تتح له الفرصة حتى الآن لمشاهدة الوقود الحقيقي لهذا المارد الأحمر (زلزال الملاعب) واللاعب رقم (1) بالقلعة الحمراء وهو جمهور المريخ (المعلم) الذي حطّم الأرقام القياسية وابتكر الجديد والمدهش خلال البطولة الافريقية المنصرمة.

â–، لوك إيمال على موعد اليوم مع حشد مهيب وهدير صاخب وتصفيق داوى عندما يهم هو ولاعبيه بالدخول لدرة الملاعب السودانية لإجراء الإحماء قبل بداية موقعة (إصطياد) ذئاب واري النيجيرية.

â–، اليوم سيصاب لوك بالإنبهار وسيتوشّح بالفخر عندما يعانق جماهير المريخ المليونية التي كانت ومازالت هى وقود المعارك وداعم الخزائن.

â–، مدرجات تغلي كالمرجل وصخب الالتراس في كل ركن وزواية وطبلة الجنيد تطوف هنا وهناك والأعلام ترفرف والأهازيج والطرب والتشجيع والمؤازرة هى العناوين الرئيسية للمدرّج الأحمر عشيّة اليوم بإذن الله.

â–، استمتع يا إيمال وأمتعنا بتكتيك انضباطي وتوازن دفاعي هجومي وحزم وتحذير من التراخي والإستهتار والتهاون والركون لنتيجة الذهاب.

â–، على لاعبي المريخ أن يدخلوا للقاء وهم متأخرين بهدف في الذهاب ويبنوا استراتيجيتهم على تلك الجزئية لأننا نهاب أن تتسلل الثقة (المفرطة) إلى النفوس فيحدث ما نخشاه وتنقلب الموازين وتتبدّل الأهداف.

â–، الفوز في واري لا يضمن بلوغ دور ال (16) مالم يقترن بإحترام الخصم في القلعة الحمراء وعدم إتاحة المساحات للذئاب التي ستدخل للمباراة وهى تتضوّر جوعاً لتحقيق الإنتصار لأنها لا تملك سوى (تسعين) دقيقة لا تعويض بعدها خصوصاً أنها جاءت للخرطوم وهى خاسرة ولا تملك ما تدافع عنه لتخسره.

â–، ثقتنا كبيرة في كتيبة الأحمر الوهاج لقدرتهم على تجاوز خصمهم النيجيري بإذن الله لأن شواهد العام المنصرم الافريقية تؤكّد أن المريخ الافريقي غير فهو متهوج على الدوام وغير قابل للإنكسار بمعقله من أعتى عتاولة افريقيا.

â–، خلال الموسم الماضي خاض المريخ (7) مباريات أفريقيه بأرضه أمام (عزام التنزاني – كابو سكورب الأنجولي – الترجي التونسي – مولودية العلمة ووفاق سطيف وإتحاد العاصمة الجزائريين ومازيمبي الكونجولي) وكسبها جميعاً بعد أن قدّم اداء مميزاً وقوياً.

â–، السجل المذكور غير قابل للتراجع أو الإندثار بل لزيادة الرصيد ومضاعفة التجويد خلال المشاركة الحالية (2016).

â–، خلال العام الماضي وضعنا الهدف (بلوغ دور المجموعات) وبلغنا نصف النهائي بحمد الله وبفضله والموسم الحالي لا مجال لهبوط المؤشّر وانخفاض الأرقام وإنما مواصلة المد حتى عتبة الحلم بإذن الله.

â–، المريخ القارّي والاقليمي والعالمي قادر بإذن الله على تجاوز ذئاب واري وإسعاد أنصاره بعرض بطولي واداء مهول عشيّة اليوم.

â–، فقط لا تهاون لا تراخي لا إستكانة بل قتالية منذ الدقيقة الأولى وحتى الدقيقة الأخيرة وعلى لاعبي المريخ أن يضعوا في الأذهان أن واري النيجيري سيدخل المباراة بلا ضغوط وهو ما سيجعله في وضعية ذهنية أفضل.

â–، وعلى العكس تماماً سيجد أبناء البلجيكي لوك ايمال أنفسهم أمام صخب جماهيري ينتظر المتعة والفرجة الكروية ولا يقبل بأخطاء التمرير وغياب الرقابة والاداء الرتيب وانعدام الروح.

â–، ورسالتنا لجماهير المريخ المليونية رجاء صفقوا لمن أجاد وادعموا من أخطأ ولا تبعثروا تركيز اللاعبين بصافرات الاستهجان والصراخ عليهم.

â–، كما نتمنى أيضاً الإبتعاد عن استخدام النيران وإلقاء القوارير على أرضية الملعب لأن تلك الجزئية ستكون كلفتها (باهظة الثمن) بحرمان زلزال الملاعب من مؤازرة فريقه خلال الفترة القادمة (بعد التأهّل إن شاء الله) عقب عدد من التحذيرات التي أرسلها الكاف لناديي القمة.

â–، حتى إدارة نادي المريخ مطالبة بالتشدد التنظيمي بعدم تواجد الكثير من الأشخاص الذين لا علاقة لهم بترتيبات المباراة حول الملعب والتأكّد من تشديد الرقابة على البوابات وأسوار الاستاد حتى لا تحدث الفوضى.

â–، كل الأمنيات للأندية السودانية مجتمعة بتحقيق نصر مؤزّر لسودانها أولاً ولها ثانياً.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: كوتينهو يا معلم قتل (المان) والعقبة (للألمان).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻤﻦ ﺗﻘﺮﻉ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺱ؟
ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺣﻤﺪ
[ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩ ] ﺍﻟﻨﺘﺮ ﻓﺰ [ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻌﻴﻦ ] ﺧﻮﻑ !!..

■ ﺷﺪﻭﺍ ﻟﻚ ﺭﻛﺐ ﻓﻮﻕ ﻣﻬﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﺡ
ﺗﻤﺴﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻴﺮﺓ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺎ ﺑﻜﺘﻠﻮﺍ ..ﺳﻼﺡ ..ﺍﻋﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺯﺓ .. ﺍﻟﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺡ ..
..■ﻭﺳﻴﺪ ... ﺍﺍﺍﺍﻩ ..ﺳﻴﺪ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ..ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺪﻉ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ .. ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻟﻪ .
ﻳﺮﺗﺠﺰ .. ﻣﺎ ﻧﻮﺭﺩﻩ ﺍﻋﻼﻩ .. ﻭ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻪ ..ﺍﻻ .. ﺍﻧﺖ .. ﺍﻳﻬﺎ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
ﻳﺎ ﺷﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ .. ﻳﺎ ﺷﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ .. ﻳﺎ ﺭﺁﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﻮﺥ .. ﻳﺎ
ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
■ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ .. ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻟﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮ ..ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻛﻜﻞ
ﺍﻟﻴﺎﻟﻲ .. ﻓﻼ [ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﻤﺮ ﺑﺪﻭﻧﻚ ..ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻟﻲ ] ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻭﺍﺧﺮ
ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ .. ﻧﺠﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﺎﻟﻲ ...
■ ﻧﻌﻢ .. ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ..ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ..ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ..ﺳﻴﺪ ﺑﻼﺩ
ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ..ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻳﺴﺖ ﺳﻨﺘﺮﺍﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻜﺎ .. ﻣﺎﺭﺩ ﺻﺤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ
..ﺍﺳﺪ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻮﺍﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻜﺔ .. ﻭﺿﺮﻏﺎﻣﻬﺎ ..
ﻧﻌﻢ [ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩ ] ﺍﻟﻨﺘﺮ ﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻌﻴﻦ ﺧﻮﻑ ..
■ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ .. ﻧﺠﻴﻚ ..ﻧﻐﺰ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻚ .. ﻧﺘﺪﺍﻓﻊ ..ﺯﺭﺍﻓﺎﺕ ..ﻭ
ﻭﺣﺪﺍﻧﺎ .. ﻧﻤﺸﻲ .. ﻧﻬﺮﻭﻝ ..ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﺧﻄﺎﻧﺎ ﻣﻨﻚ..
[ﻧﻌﺾ ﺟﻠﺒﺎﺑﻨﺎ ] ..ﻭ ..ﻧﺮﻛﺾ .. ﺍﺳﺒﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻕ .. ﺍﺳﺒﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻕ
.. ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻨﻴﻦ .. ﻭﻧﻌﺎﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﻧﻠﻘﺎﻫﻮ .. ﻏﺎﺭﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﻮﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺺ .. ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﻳﺪﻳﻚ ..
■ ﺁﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻩ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ..ﺍﻱ ﺣﺐ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ..ﺍﻱ ﺣﺐ ..ﺍﻱ ﻭﺟﺪ ..ﺍﻱ
ﺭﺑﺎﻁ ...ﺍﻱ ﻭﺷﻴﺠﺔ .. ﻭﺍﻱ ﺻﻠﺔ ..ﻭﺍﻱ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ..ﻭﺍﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ
..ﻛﻜﻞ ﻟﻴﺎﻟﻴﻚ ..ﻋﺸﺎﻗﻚ ( ﺳﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻟﻲ) .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻚ .. ﺣﻤﻴﺪ
ﻋﻢ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻢ .. ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺕ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ .. ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺖ ﻗﺎﻳﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﺎﺕ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ
..ﺳﻴﺪ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ .. ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻋﻮﺽ .. ﺯﻳﺪﺍﻥ ..ﻭﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ..ﺻﻼﺡ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺘﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﻻ ﻟﻚ
..ﻓﻲ ﻏﺮﺑﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﺑﺪﻳﺔ .. ﺗﺤﺖ ﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﻭﺷﻤﺴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮﺍﺀ
..
■ﺍﻟﻴﻠﺔ .. ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ..ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ..ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻳﺪﻙ .. ﻻ ﺍﺑﻬﺎﻣﻚ
ﻳﻜﻔﻲ ..ﺗﺄﻣﺮﻧﺎ ..ﻧﺄﺗﻴﻚ .. ﻛﺎﺑﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺎﺑﺮ .. ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻴﻠﺔ .. ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﻦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ..ﻭ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺱ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ .. ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﺻﻐﺮ ﻃﻔﻞ ﻣﻨﺎ .. [ﺩﻳﻞ ﺍﻭﻻﺩﻙ
..ﺩﻳﻞ ..ﺩﻳﻞ ﺍﻭﻻﺩﻙ .. ] .. ﻳﺎ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ ..ﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﺳﻴﺎﺩﻙ ..؟؟
■ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ .. ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ..ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻣﺎ ﺯﺭﺕ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻧﺪﻭﻧﻴﺴﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻭ
ﺿﺮﻳﺤﺎ .. ﺍﻭ ﻣﺰﺍﺭﺍ .. ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻧﻲ ..ﻣﺜﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺋﻚ .. ﺗﻨﻬﺎﺭ
ﺳﺪﻭﺩﻱ .. ﺣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻙ ﻛﻔﺎﺣﺎ .. ﺩﻭﻥ ﺳﺎﺗﺮ .. ﻳﺎ ﺟﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻣﻦ
ﺩﻣﻮﻉ ﺍﻧﻘﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺋﺮ .. ﻭﻋﻤﺎﻣﺔ .. ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ..
■ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ .. ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺀ .. ﺣﻴﻦ ﺗﺪﻭﻱ
ﺻﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻧﺪﻱ .. ﻣﺆﺫﻧﺔ ﺑﺎﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﻤﺔ ..
}ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻙ ..{ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ..ﻭﺫﺋﺎﺏ ﺩﻟﺘﺎ ﺍﺑﺎ
.. ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺭﻳﺔ ..ﺳﻨﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ .. ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻟﺪﻳﻚ .. ﻧﺮﻓﻊ
ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﻡ .. ﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﺗﻴﺎﻡ ..
■ ﻭ ..ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ..ﻭﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ .. ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮ
..ﻭﻣﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻭﻣﺼﺎﻥ .. ﻗﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﺁﻣﻴﻦ .. ﻳﺎ ﻋﺮﺍﻗﻲ ..ﻋﻜﺎﺷﺔ
..ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻴﺮﻱ !..
■ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺑﺬﺍﺕ ﻛﺸﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺷﻘﻲ ﻓﻴﻪ
..ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺲ [ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻠﺺ ] ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ [ﺍﺧﻠﺺ ] ﻓﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ
ﻣﻨﺬ ﻣﻴﻼﺩﻩ ..ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﺪ .. ﻭﺟﻤﻌﻪ ..ﻗﻄﻌﺔ ..ﻗﻄﻌﺔ
..ﺑﺼﺒﺮ .. ﻭﺩﻫﺎﺀ .. ﻭﺣﻨﻜﺔ ..ﻭﻛﺮﻡ ﻻ ﻳﻀﺎﻫﻲ ..
■ ﺟﻠﺐ ﻟﻪ .. ﺍﻻﻳﻘﻮﻧﺔ .. ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ
ﺍﻻﻭﻏﻨﺪﻱ ..ﺍﻻﻓﻌﻮﺍﻥ .. ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻜﺮﺭ ﺑﺮﻳﻤﺔ ..ﻓﻮﺗﻮﻛﻮﺑﻲ
..ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ ﻟﻪ ..ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺎﺭﺑﻪ
ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﻴﺸﻦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻏﺮﺯﺓ .. ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .. ﻻﻥ
ﺛﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻭﻗﻒ
( ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻕ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﺑﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻤﻴﺔ )..
■ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺰﻉ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮ .. ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻵﻥ .. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺯﻉ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ .. ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻮﻫﺎﺏ
..ﻋﻔﻮﺍ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ .. ﺛﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ..ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﻠﺒﻪ
ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻠﺺ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺘﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ .. ﺑﻜﻞ ﻏﻴﺮﺗﻪ
...ﻭﻋﺸﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻨﻘﻞ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ .. ﻟﻢ ﻳﻐﻔﺮ ﻟﻌﻠﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻫﺮﺗﻪ ﺑﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺘﻪ
ﻭﺍﻋﻼﻧﻬﺎ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻡ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺗﺨﻴﻴﺮﻩ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ
ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ..
■ ﺟﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ .. ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ
ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ ..ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺰﻉ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺪ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ .. ﺛﻢ ﺟﻠﺐ
ﺑﺬﻛﺎﺀﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﻄﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺟﺒﺮﻧﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺤﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﺑﻪ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ..ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ..ﻭﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ
..ﻟﻴﺄﻣﻦ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ..
■ﻋﻔﻮﺍ .. ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ..ﺳﺮﻗﻨﻲ ﺗﻮﺍﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﺍﻃﺮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻟﺺ
.. ﺧﻄﻴﺮ .. ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ..ﺍﻻﻧﻜﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ..ﺷﻴﻜﺴﺒﻴﺮ ..ﺍﺣﺬﺭ
ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺷﻲ ..
■ .. ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ..
■ ﻧﻤﻠﻚ .. ﻓﺮﻳﻘﺎ ..ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺎ .. ﺑﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﻗﻮﻝ
ﻣﻌﺎﻳﻴﺮ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺭﻣﺔ .. ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺴﺘﻌﺒﺪﻩ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻔﺔ .. ﺍﻭ ﺗﻤﻴﻞ ﻛﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻣﻠﺔ .. ﻭﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻛﻠﻪ ..
■ ﻭﻧﺘﻮﺍﻓﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻘﻨﻲ ..ﻳﻜﻔﻴﻪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺑﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ .. ﻭﺑﻠﺠﻴﻜﺎ
.. ﺗﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻒ ﻓﻴﻔﺎ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ .. ﺍﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ..ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ .. ﻭﺍﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻨﺎ ..ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺱ ..
ﻗﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﺫﺍﺗﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ ..
■ ﻭﻟﺬﺍ ﺭﺍﻫﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ..ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﺩﺭﺍﻛﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻤﻠﻮﻥ
ﺗﺤﺖ ﻭﻃﺌﺘﻬﺎ .. ﺑﻞ ﺗﺤﺪﺛﻨﺎ .. ﻋﺒﺮ [ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ ]ﻓﻲ ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﻝ
.. ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ..ﻋﻦ ﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﺍﻳﻤﻴﻞ .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭ
ﻣﻌﺠﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻌﺬﺭﺍﺀ ...ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻻﻣﻴﺪﻭ ..ﻭ ﻭﺩﺍﺑﻠﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺳﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ..ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﺣﻴﺎﺀ ﻳﺮﺯﻗﻮﻥ
..ﻭﻃﺒﻌﺎ .. ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﻣﺎ ﺫﻛﺮﻧﺎﻩ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻵﻥ ..ﻻﻧﻨﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻧﺪﺧﻞ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺭﻫﺎﻧﻨﺎ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎ ..ﻭﺷﺒﺎﻙ
ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ .. ﻻ ﺯﺍﻟﺘﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺬﺭﻳﺔ ... ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﻒ
ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺁﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺠﻬﻠﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﺎﻫﺞ ﻗﻴﺎﺱ ..ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻳﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺿﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ .. ﻓﻬﺆﻻﺀ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺴﻒ ﻛﻞ
ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺺ ..ﻓﻲ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻢ .. ﻃﻮﺍﻝ 13
ﺳﻨﺔ ..
■ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ..
ﻟﻦ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﺭﺳﻞ ﻗﻤﺼﺎﻧﻪ ..ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ
...
■ ﻓﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻭﻟﻔﺰ ..ﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻘﻴﻖ .. ﺍﻭ ﺟﺰﺭ
ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ ..ﺑﺎﻱ ﺣﺎﻝ .. ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺭﻱ .. ﻫﻢ ﻧﺪ ﺍﻧﻴﻤﺒﺎ .. ﻭﻫﻢ
ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ .. ﻭﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻧﻴﻤﺒﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
ﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ
ﺑﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﻛﺒﺮ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺓ ..ﻳﻤﻨﺤﻚ ﺍﻟﺪﻟﻴﻞ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻃﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻱ ﺷﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﻭﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻭﻟﻔﺰ .. ﻭﺛﻘﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ..
■ ﻭﻟﻌﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻖ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ
..ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ..ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻧﻘﻮﻟﻪ .. ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻗﺼﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻔﺄﺟﺎﺓ
..ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..ﻭﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﻻ ﻧﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻣﻦ
ﻣﺤﺮﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺳﻴﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﺩﺭﺍﻙ ﻓﻮﺍﺭﻕ ﻣﻌﻨﻲ
ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﻛﻬﺬﻩ .. ﻛﺘﻴﻴﻴﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺟﻤﺼﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ..
■ ﺍﺫﻥ .. ﻣﺎ ﺳﻴﻘﻊ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺩﻛﺎﺳﻞ .. ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﺍﺳﺔ
.. ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﺮ .. ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ .. ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ .. ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻌﻴﻦ ﺩﻟﺘﺎ
ﺍﺑﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺔ .. ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻳﺤﺔ ..ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﺒﺔ .. ﻭﻟﻴﺲ
ﻟﺪﻳﻬﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻮﻓﺮﻩ .. ﺍﻭ ﺗﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ .. [ ﻳﺎ ﻃﺎﺑﺖ .. ﻳﺎ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ
ﻋﻮﺭ ] ..
■ ﻭﻟﺬﺍ .. ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ..ﻛﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ .. ﺍﻥ ﻧﺪﺭﻙ ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﺤﻤﻞ ﻣﺴﺆﻟﻴﺔ
..ﺍﻱ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺀ ..ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ
ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ .. ﻭﺍﻳﻤﻴﻞ ﻭﻧﺠﻮﻣﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺼﺮﻭﺍ ..ﺟﺎﺑﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻓﻌﻴﻦ
ﻳﺤﺘﻀﺮ .. ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ..
■ ﺍﻭﻻ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ .. ﻛﻨﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻤﻘﻲ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺬﺝ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
ﻳﺸﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻭﺟﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ .. ﻭﺧﻤﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻣﻴﺮ
..ﻭ ﻣﺎﻣﺎﺩﻭ .. ﻻﻥ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ ﺍﻻﺧﻄﺮ .. ﻓﺎﺣﺬﺭﻭﻫﻢ ..
■ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻠﺼﺔ .. ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺤﻖ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻥ ﺑﺮﺑﻊ ﺩﺳﺘﺔ ..ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ .. ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻫﺘﺰ ﺍﻻﻭﻻﺩ ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻡ
ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻡ .. ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ
ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ ﺍﻭ ﺳﺬﺝ ..ﺍﻭ ﻣﺨﺰﻟﻴﻦ .. ﺍﺷﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
ﻓﺘﺤﻮﻟﺖ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﻐﻠﻲ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻥ ..ﻭﻋﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻟﻨﺠﻮﻣﻨﺎ .. ﻓﺤﺸﻮﻧﺎ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ
ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ 20 ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ..ﻭﻟﻮﻻ ﻏﻀﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺣﺪ
ﻣﺴﺆﻟﻴﻨﺎ .. ﻻﻧﺼﻔﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ..ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺋﻊ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺘﺴﺒﻪ ..ﻭﻟﺼﻌﺪﻧﺎ ..
ﻭﻻ ﻳﻨﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻘﺔ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻬﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮ ..ﻟﻜﺎﻧﻮﻥ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ ..ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺓ .. ﺧﺴﺮﻧﺎ ﺫﻫﺎﺑﺎ ﺑﺎﻝ
5 .. ﻭﻫﻨﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺳﻠﺒﻲ ..ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
ﺗﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﻲ .. ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ .. ﻭﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﻜﻞ
ﺷﺮﺍﺳﺘﻪ .. ﻓﺘﺤﻮﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ..ﻭﻟﻮﻻ ﺳﺆ
ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﻊ ﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻟﻨﺎ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ ... ﻻ
ﻳﺨﺎﻑ ...ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺴﻠﻢ .. ﻻ ﻳﺜﺒﻂ ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻪ .. ﺍﺑﺪﺍ ..ﺍﺑﺪﺍ ..
■ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ .. ﻓﻬﻮ ﺍﻗﻮﻱ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ
ﺗﻤﻴﺰ .. ﺩﻭﺩ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ..ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻴﺐ ..
■ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ .. ﻻﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ
.. ﻟﻴﺤﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ .. ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ .. ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ..ﺣﺴﺐ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ .. ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﻳﺴﺘﺎﻝ.. ﻝﺗﻌﺮﻳﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻨﺔ ..
■ﻓﻬﻞ ﺗﺴﻤﻌﻮﻧﻨﻲ .. ﻳﺎ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻤﺎﺕ ..ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻌﺔ .. ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
.. ﺍﻭﻟﻤﺒﺲ ﻣﻮﻧﺲ.. ﺳﺎﺱ ﻭﺭﺍﺱ ..ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺎﻗﺮﺓ .. ﻋﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
ﻳﺠﻤﻌﻨﺎ .. ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ .. ﻗﺮﻭﺏ ﻟﻤﻦ ﺗﻘﺮﻉ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺱ ﻳﺎ
ﺍﺣﻤﺪﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻃﻖ .. ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺒﺌﺔ .. ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ..
.. ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻭﻓﻴﺎﺀ ﻓﺘﺤﻲ .. ﺍﺑﻮﺻﺎﻟﺢ ..ﺍﻧﻴﺲ .. ﻗﻮﺟﻲ
.. ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ..ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ .. ﺟﻼﻝ ..ﺷﺮﻳﻒ ﺍﺏ ﺷﻐﻼ ﻧﻀﻴﻒ
.. ﺍﺑﻮﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ .. ﺍﺑﻮﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ..ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ .. ﺍﺑﻮﺷﻬﺪ .. ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺃﻡ
ﺭﻫﺎﻡ ﻭﺭﺍﻧﻴﺎ ..ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻔﻴﺪﺍﺕ ؟؟
■ ﻭﻣﻤﺜﻠﻮ .. ﻣﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺠﺮ .. ﻗﺮﻭﺏ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺽ
.. ﺍﻻﻭﻓﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺺ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻭﺭﻓﺎﻗﻪ .. ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺟﺪﺓ
ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻞ ..ﻭﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻣﻲ .. ﻭﺭﻓﺎﻗﻬﻢ
..ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ..ﻭﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﺧﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺧﻀﺮ
..ﺍﺑﻮﺍﻣﻞ ﻭﺻﺤﺒﻪ
ﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺱ
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ﻣﺎﻣﺎﺩﻭ ..ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ !..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
■ ﺩﺍﻓﻌﺖ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺎﻣﺎﺩﻭ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ .. ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻬﺪﻓﻪ ﻧﺎﺱ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﻴﺸﻦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ .. ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻛﻘﻨﺎﺹ .. ﻳﻨﺪﺭ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻼﻋﺒﻨﺎ ..
■ ﻟﻜﻨﻲ ﺍﻵﻥ ..ﺍﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺁﺧﺮ .. ﻭﺷﺨﺺ ﺁﺧﺮ .. ﻳﺤﻤﻞ
ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﻢ ..ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻳﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ..
■ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ..ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ .. ﺗﻠﺒﺴﻪ ﻋﺸﻖ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ..ﺟﺎﺀﻧﺎ
ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ..ﻭﻋﺪﻭﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻏﺮﺯﺓ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺣﻮﻟﻪ ﺯﺍﺩﺗﻪ
ﺟﻨﺎ .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻦ ..
■ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻛﺘﺸﺎﻓﻪ ﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺳﺮﺓ
.. ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻋﺎﺩﺗﻪ ..ﺗﻴﻤﺘﻪ ﺑﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ .. ﻭﻟﺬﺍ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ
ﻣﺤﺎﺭﺑﺎ ﺷﺮﺳﺎ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﺍﻱ ﺷﺊ ﻭﺿﺪ ﺍﻱ ﺧﺼﻢ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ
ﻣﻜﺎﻥ .. ﺩﻓﺎﻋﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻫﻞ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﺗﻢ ﺭﺩﺓ ﻓﻌﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻄﺠﺔ ..؟؟ ..
■ ﺍﻧﺎ .. ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺮ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ..ﻭﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ ..ﻭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ
ﺳﺎﻟﻢ .. ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ .. ﻛﻤﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺮ .. ﺍﻳﺪﺍﻫﻮﺭ .. ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﺔ .. ﻭﻻ ﺗﺴﺄﻟﻮﻧﻲ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ..؟؟
■ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ .. ﻭﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ..
ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮ ..ﻭﻣﺘﺄﻫﻞ .. ﻭﻣﺼﺎﻥ .. ﺳﺎﻣﻌﻨﻲ .. ﻳﺎ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ
..؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني السوداني يرفض رحيل رئيسه

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

رفض نادي الخرطوم الوطني من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والجمعية العمومية ورموز وأقطاب ومشجعين، مساء اليوم الجمعة، بشكل قاطع، مغادرة رئيس النادي الحالي مأمون النَفَيْدِي، والترشح لرئاسة إتحاد الخرطوم المحلي لكرة القدم، ما يقوده تلقائيا لعضوية مجلس الإتحاد السوداني نهاية عام 2016.

كانت كل قطاعات النادي إحتشدت مساء الجمعة، وعقدت لقاء رفضت فيه بالإجماع إبتعاد الرئيس عن النادي.

جاء قرار الرفض بعد نقاش مستفيض مع رئيس النادي، الذي تحدث للجميع شارحا أسباب إقدامه على الترشح ودوافع التغيير والأندية التي تبنت ترشحه، مشترطا في ترشحه على قبول وموافقة أسرة النادي، مشيراً الى أنه سيحترم رغبة الجميع، الامر الذي جعله يؤكد إستمراره في رئاسة النادي.

وأكد نائب أمين الصندوق بالخرطوم الوطني هشام نصر، أن مأمون النفيدي يعتبر جزءا من تاريخ النادي وأن رحيله عنه غير وارد.

بينما قال نائب رئيس نادي الخرطوم الوطني مجدي مأمون حسب الرسول، إن النفيدي مع رغبة الجماهير التي قالت كلمتها، أعلن رسميا إنسحابه من سباق الترشح لرئاسة إتحاد الخرطوم المحلي.

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*بايجاز


ابوالعلاء محمد البشير 

سودان المريخ وتحدي جديد !!* مع عودة اشرف الاصدارات للصدور من جديد يعود الزعيم لمعانقة انصاره وشفوته من داخل القلعة الحمراء افريقيا عندما يستضيف نادي الذئاب النجيري في لقاء الحسم .
* اليوم سيكون سودان المريخ علي موعد جديد وهو يستقبل ولفز النيجيري المتحفز لتعويض خسارة الارض والجمهور التي الحقها به الزعيم بهدف عبده جابر .
* نعم المريخ قدم اداءا مميزا وحقق فوزا غاليا ومستحقا علي خصمه النيجيري علي ملعبه ووسط جماهيره بهدف نجمه عبده جابر .
* المريخ يجب ان يؤكد احقيته بفوز جولة الذهاب وان يتناسي لاعبيه نتيجة نيجيريا وان يدخلوا لقاء اليوم من اجل تحقيق الانتصار فقط .
* ويجب ان يعلم البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفريق ولاعبيه ان خصمهم لن يأتي للفسحة ولن يكون صيدا سهلا كما يتوقع البعض .. فالفريق النيجيري سيسعي لخطف هدف مبكر يعادل به نتيجة الذهاب ويربك حسابات المريخ .
* ابطال المريخ مكان ثقة الشفوت دون شك ولكن لابد ان يجتهدوا وان يؤدوا برجولة وان يقوم كل لاعب بما عليه من واجبات في لقاء اليوم واحترام الخصم امر واجب .
* خطوط الفريق مطمئنة للغاية ونتمني يبدأ البلجيكي بذات التشكيلة التي بدأت مباراة الذهاب بعد ان وضح الانسجام بينهم وبعد الاداء .. الرجولي والانتصار المستحق .
* مباراة اليوم لاتقبل التراخي ولا التساهل وهي مباراة لاعبين في المقام الاول ولذلك فعلي ابطال المريخ تقدير المسؤولية وتأكيد جدارتهم واحقيتهم بالصعود لدور ال16 من بطولة الاندية الافريقية .
* ودون شك فأن اخوان راجي والعقرب وعلي جعفر عليهم ان يقدروا هذا الشعار وان يرتفع سقف طموحهم .. بعد ماحققوه من نتائج ايجابية في النسخة الماضية .
/الشفوت في الموعد /
* جماهير المريخ وشفوته سيكونوا في الموعد وماخاب من راهن علي شفوت المريخ والذين يمثلون اللاعب رقم 12 في الفريق بحق وحقيقة .
* الشفوت رتبوا كل امورهم واستعدادهم لمباراة اليوم من خلال متابعتي لهم عبر القروبات والفيس بوك وكل مجموعة وكل تنظيم وكل رابطة سيكون لها دورا كبيرا في لقاء اليوم .
* مجموعة التيفو ظلت في اجتماعات متواصلة من اجل ابداع جديد وتفرد جديد خاصة وان الجماهير المريخية تفردت في صناعة التيفو .. واعطت مباريات الفريق بعدا جماليا علي المدرجات .
* التنظيمات الجماهيرية المختلفة كلها اعدت نفسها لالهاب حماس اللاعبين اليوم والكل مطالب بتشجيع اللاعبين وتحفيزهم من اجل تحقيق الانتصار اليوم .
* مباراة اليوم يجب ان تجد الاهتمام من قبل كل شفوت المريخ والتي عليها ان تبعد عن اطلاق الشماريخ والالعاب النارية حتي لا تحرمها قرارات الكاف من مساندة فريقها من داخل الاستاد في المرحلة القادمة .
* جماهير المريخ عليها ان تكون اكثر وعيا وان تبعد فريقها من اي عقوبات من قبل الاتحاد الافريقي .. كما يجب ان تحرص الجماهير علي مراقبة بعضها البعض حتي لا يحدث ما نخشاه جميعا واللعب بدون جمهور امر صعب ومرير للغاية .
* شفوت المريخ عليها الحضور المبكر الي القلعة الحمراء وحجز مواقعها من اجل التشجيع القوي والمساندة الايجابية وان يكون التشجيع لحماس اللاعبين وليس ضدهم كما يحدث سابقا .
/نقاط مؤجزة /
* سودان المريخ على موعد جديد مع الانتصارات الافريقية .
* انتصار نيجيريا يجب ان لا يشغل بال اللاعبين وان يكون التركيز على النصر اليوم .
*اليوم افتقد مدرجات القلعة الحمراء خاصة في مثل هذه المباريات الافريقية .
* خاصة مدرجات المسطبة الجنوبية مكان استمتاعي ونشجيعي للزعيم .
*حقيقة سأفتقد لحظات مريخية ظللت اعيشها خلال سنوات طويلة .
* سأفتقد احبابي صافي الدين وحافظ وفخري واسامة وابوكرشة وفوزي وصديق ومحمد المرتضي .
* سأكون بقلبي مع نوري وخبيب وودالامين وابوصلعة وحاتم ادريس واولاد عبدالغني .
*سأفتقد الذهاب فرحا الي النادي من اجل مشاهدة روعة .. الافراح المريخية .
*سعيد جدا بعودة اشرف الاصدارات للصدور وعودتها تعني لنا الكثير .
* تعود اشرف الاصدارات في ثوب وبطاقم تحريري يقوده استاذنا احمد الحسن .
* كل امنياتنا لصحيفة المريخ بالتوفيق والاستمرارية وان تشكل خط الدفاع الاول للنادي .
* سنعود للكتابة عن شيراتون العرضة في قادم المرات ومايشهده النادي يستحق الاهتمام .
* والتحية لرواد نادي المريخ الاوفياء دوما .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					


وين اسم الأستاذ القامة أحمد محمد الحسن على الإصدارة مش هو رئيس التحرير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




صورة الغلاف زاتها شوف تعبانه كيف
مالنا ومال الوزير
اول صدور
ويوم مباراة حاسمة
مفروض المصمم يخت صورة محفزة للجماهيرصورة هدف والجماهير
منفعله تهلل واللاعبين جلرين بحماس
او متعانقين بحماس
دليل قوة


صراحة كل جرايدنا الحس الفني عند مصميها مفقود

ياريت التجويد 


مالنا ومال وزير
يعني لو ما ختينا صورته بحصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
الليلة يوم الرجال

# أحـمر لونـو مـن دم الرجال دُكَّـرنا
وتتبعنا السباع في رواحنا وإن بكَّـرنا
ويـن يجد المجال عازِلنا شِنْ أنكـرنا
تعـرفنا الدهـور تثبت نبانا ذِكِــرنا
* الليلة يوم الرجال.
* والرجال القاصدنهم مش لعيبتنا بس
* كل الرجال.. من جمهور وأقطاب وأعضاء مجلس ولاعبين وقدامى لاعبين وجهاز فني
* الليلة عايزين كلنا نكون مشجعين.. أي صحفي أو إداري أو قطب عايزنو مشجع ولابس لبس خمسة
* عايزين نلبس أحمر وأصفر كلنا.. ويا ريت نركز على الأحمر لأنو حلو وبنحبو أكتر وبنتفاءل بيهو
* عايزين كلنا نكون حُراس على المريخ الليلة ونراقب أي منفلت أو مندس عايز يخرب لينا كورتنا ويعرضنا لعقوبات الكاف
* أي واحد يحاول يرمي قارورة موية أو شمروخ أو حجر أو أي حاجة في إتجاه أرض الملعب نقبضو ونسلمو للشرطة طوالي أو ممكن الجمهور يقوم باللازم داخل المدرجات بسرعة قبل تسليمه للشرطة عشان مافي واحد نفسه تحدثو ويحاول مجرد محاولة يبوظ لينا كورتنا
* راقبوا المندسين وكلنا عارفين في جماعة بيدخلوا الكورة وهم حاقدين على المريخ وحا يستغلوا قرارات الكاف الأخيرة ويعملوا على أعمال التخريب عشان الكاف يغرمنا ويعاقبنا باللعب بره القلعة الحمراء وإحتمال بره السودان
* عشان كده كلنا نراقب الحولينا وأي واحد لو حاول مجرد محاولة يرمي قارورة أو طوبة أو حاول يشتم ويعمل ثورة ويهيج الجمهور طوالي نثبتو والجمهور يقوم باللازم زي ما قلنا
* الشغب والصياح في وجه اللاعبين مرفوض والقون ممكن يجي في أي ثانية من المباراة ونحن عايزين اللاعبين يلعبوا بدون ضغوط لكن عايزنهم يكونوا جادين زي الجمهور في المدرجات
* الجدية هي الطريق لعبور الذئاب اليوم وما دام بتحقق لينا الهدف لازم أي لاعب يكون جادي ومجتهد ويخلوا الباقي على أسود المدرجات
* المريخ محتاج لينا كلنا الليلة ولازم يلقانا جوه الإستاد عشان نحرسو ونساهم في رفعة إسمو فوق زي ما عملنا السنة الفاتت وكل سنة
* الكورة ما ساهلة وصعبة عديل حتى لو كنا فايزين على النيجيري بهدف عبده جابر
* عايزين ندخل كورة الليلة على أساس نحنا ما لعبنا في نيجيريا.. يعني نعتبرها الكورة للمريخ على أرضه عشان نكون جادين
توقيعات متفرقة
* ونسي ورفاقه مشكورين كتير على سماحهم بنقل الكورة لمريخاب الداخل والخارج لأنهم بيستحقوا بالجد
* في مريخاب في أقضى أطراف كادوقلي وأقصى مناطق النيل الأزرق وحلفا وديل فيهم ناس عمرهم ما شافوا الخرطوم ولا إستاد المريخ ولا لاعب واحد من المريخ إلا في الجريدة أو التلفزيون لكنهم بحبوا المريخ أكتر مننا وتلقاهم في قراهم بيغالطوا في الجماعة وكأنهم قاعدين جنب حوض السباحة بتاع المريخ
* عشان الحلوين الطيبين الصادقين ديل ونسي ورفاقه قرروا تلفزة الكورة ونحنا بنقول ليهم إنابة عن الجماعة البعيدين داخل وخارج السودان شكرًا ليكم كتير ونرفع القبعات مرات ومرات ليكم لأنكم قدرتو مريخاب الخارج والداخل وكده هم حا يحترموكم وحا يواصلوا في دعمكم في تحويل الرصيد وجمع التبرعات الشهرية عبر مجموعات الواتساب
* قرار تلفزة المباراة من أحلى القرارات للجنة التسيير وجمهور المريخ ما محتاج عدم تلفزة عشان يتجبر يجي القلعة الحمراء وناس المدرجات داخلين داخلين لو تلفزتوها أو ما تلفزتوها
* الإستاد حا يتملئ الليلة وده ما كلامي ده كلام مريخاب كتيرين قالوا نوصلوا للجنة التسيير وطالبوا كل المريخاب بالتدافع لإثبات أن الحشد بالآلاف مسئوليتهم الشخصية حتى لو الكورة متلفزة في عشر قنوات.. التحية لكل أنصار المريخ داخل وخارج السودان
* عشان كده فوق لما كتبنا الليلة يوم الرجال كنا واثقين من رجال المريخ وقوة شكيمتهم وعزيمتهم وحرصهم على تقديم صورة نموذجية زاهية لأنصار الأحمر الوهاج لكل العالم خاصة في أفريقيا بأن تلفزة مباريات الزعيم لا تثنيهم عن الدخول وتقديم الدور المعنوي زي ما شفنا الموسم الفات
* جمهور المريخ أصبح يلعب دوراً يفوق دور المدربين ولهذا يستحقون التحايا الصادقة وهم يؤكدون دومًا أنهم في المقدمة قبل الجميع
* نكرر يجب مراقبة المندسين لأنهم ممكن يخربوا لينا كل الجهود وممكن بسبب الشغب الكاف يعاقبنا وتاني ما نشوف الزعيم بلعب قدامنا وكده ما كويس
* اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة ما عايزين ناس حايمين حول الملعب وما عندهم علاقة باللجنة ولا الجهاز الفني
* في كل مباريات المريخ المواسم السابقة في أشكال محددة تلقاها حول الملعب حايمة قبل (سليمان معدات) يدخل شايل كورو.. وديل من أسباب عقوبات الكاف على المريخ
* المجاملات الضارة بالمريخ ممنوعة ولو عايزين تجاملوهم جاملوهم بعيد من المريخ والإخوة في لجنة التسيير نلفت إنتباههم لظاهرة التواجد الكثيف حول الملعب لشخصيات معينة بدون سبب
* مشجع المريخ محمد الروسي أرسل مؤكدًا إعجابه بمذيعة إذاعة حواس سلمى.. وقال: سلمى قالت كلام حلو وجميل في حق المريخ أمس فلها التحية من كل أنصار الأحمر الوهاج.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول اطقم المباريات الجديده لفريقي الشباب والرديف من تركيا....لون الدم والنار









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المراقب الليبي يتسبب في تأجيل الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ


لم ينعقد الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وواري وولفز النيجيري الذي كان من المفترض انعقاده ظهر أمس بسبب عدم وصول المراقب الليبي محمد كريميدا الذي كان من المفترض أن يصل الخرطوم فجر أمس لكن  وصوله تأخر بسبب ظروف الطيران حيث يتوقع أن يكون قد وصل الخرطوم فجر اليوم حتى ينعقد الاجتماع الفني للمباراة في الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعد لإسقاط ذئاب واري رايح جاي



يسعى المريخ لتأكيد تأهله إلى دور الستة عشر من دوري الأبطال عندما يستقبل في الثامنة من مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء منافسه واري وولفز النيجيري في مباراة يدخلها الأحمر بحظوظ وافرة من أجل التأهل بعد أن استطاع المريخ أن يقدم أفضل مالديه في مباراة الذهاب وأن يكسب الجولة بهدف جعل الأحمر يدخل مباراة اليوم وهو في وضعية جيدة وبرغم أن المريخ عاد بنتيجة جيدة من مباراة الذهاب لكنه يتحسب جيداً لغضبة الأسد الجريح ويتوقع كل شئ من الضيوف ولذلك مضى البلجيكي ايمال قدماً في الاعتماد على سلاح الهجوم الكاسح حتى يحقق نصراً جديداً على واري وولفز ويعلن تأهل فريقه لدور الستة عشر عن جدارة, وسيخوض المريخ مباراة اليوم بذات التشكيلة التي أدت مباراة الذهاب بمشاركة جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى, أمير كمال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع, بخيت خميس ورمضان عجب على الأطراف, راجي وعمر بخيت وكريم الحسن في الوسط, تراوري وبكري المدينة وعبده جابر في المقدمة الهجومية .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
اب بسمة صرة

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى

بخيت وعلي وأمير وعجب

عمر بخيت وعلاء الدين راجي

بكري عبده جابر وتراوري

هذا ما يريد ان يعرفه الفاضل بلوفة اليوم قبل بداية المباراة.

آخر ما يشاهده الفاضل هو ركلة البداية للمباراة وبعدها يولي ظهره للميدان مع الاصدقاء ويستغرقون في طقوس تشجيعية عجائبية.. عند صراخ الجمهور الآخر لهدف يزيدون من وتيرة تشجيعهم.. الفاضل يحب مشاهدة المباريات المعادة في التلفزيون.. أكد لي انه شاهد مباراة للمريخ انتصر فيها بعد عامين من دخوله لها في الاستاد.. عم الفاضل قال لي أيضاً انه لم يأخذ باله من تغيير سانتو من الفاضل سانتو الى فتح الرحمن سانتو.

والفاضل نضمو حلو.. يتحدث عن المريخ بطريقته...

المريخ ده يا ولدي ياهو ود ام بعلو بتاع الاحاجي والضرغام بتاع الحكاوي.. اب ضحكة صرة.. يعني لما يكون صاري وجه فقط تلك ساعة رضاه.. فكيف ان زعل.

عم الفاضل أبدى غضبا شديدا من احدهم سألني عن هل المباراة متلفزة.. نهره.. وانت مريخابي كيف اذا كنت قريب وما بتدخل الاستاد.. اقسم لي انه رجع بيتهم في الحاج يوسف كداري يوما كان المريخ يلعب والمطر هطل وغابت المواصلات..

قلت له كم كانت تلك المباراة قال لي أظنها تعادل.. ماشفت الجمهور كورك.

.......

لذلك هذه مباراة الجمهور.. مباراة كل اثنين في مقعد.. لا يتخلف صحيح ولا مقعد.

كورة بي سبورة

يعلم فيها المريخ كل الأميين من بطولات خارجية.

الف التشجيع وباء القتالية وتاء النصر واناشيد الشعراء العظام

سوق لذاذ يعقد اليوم كسوق عكاظ.. رحم الله عمنا العمدة المقبول كان عنده سوق عكاز.

مسكين فريق واري الا يرجع كداري

ذئاب من ورق دي اول مرة نشوفها.. شفنا نمور من ورق الجرائد

والفارس اليوم يدعوكم لمحاحاة الحدي عن لحوم الضحايا

مقسما ان هواء الاسبلت لهم حراية

وحده المريخ من يبارز بكف يده

سيفو بهز بيه لاكتمال النصر فقط

و

نريد ان نقول ان المريخ جاء عاقد من نيجيربا.. مسألة اجراءات بس ما تبقى.

و

نريد ان نؤكد بلا تناقض في قولنا اننا اليوم نطالب الجميع بالحضور.

لحضور الحفل والتهام العشاء.. ويوجد صعود بعد العرض

وبقريفة مدمن قهوة نجئ اليوم للاستاد بعد طول غياب

نستكمل جلسة الموسم الماضي البرمكية والبراد بشيل مية

احمر زاهي باهي

يلفت انتباهي

هل سكر زيادة

ام سكر خفيف

وتصطف المعالق أجمل من صبايا

فيا مريخ يا رفيق صبايا.. وصبابتي ومصب اشواقي وصبيب مطر احلامي وصبري وصورتي في مرايا النيل...

هذا يوم الكيل بالقدح الكبير...

مباراة بلا رحمة هو شعارها

يستعمل فيها الجمهور ببذار الش (مريخ).

الكاف قاصد بطانية الشماريخ ونحن عندنا بطارية (الش.. مريخ).. تلك البتخلع وتهلع وتشيل الراس والدرع.

ولا أوصي احدا من الجمهور الا صديق لنا.. كان يخلع قميصه ويبقى بالبنطلون كل مرة حتى لفتوه يوما بعد ان خلع انه اليوم قد جاء بالجلابية..

ويختبئ اليوم السودان في المريخ كما اختبأ بستان ود المكي في الوردة.. او لعل زاجرا من قول القبطان يزجرني.

...انه سودان المريخ يا ولد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
الأداء القوي والروح القتالية سلاح العبور

* اليوم يخوض المريخ لقاء الرد مع فريق واري وولفز النيجيري بعد ان حسم لقاء الذهاب في مدينة واري بهدف جميل من قدم المتألق هذه الأيام عبده جابر.

* ظهرت مؤشرات ايجابية فنياً وبدنياً في تلك المباراة وتمكن الفريق من تجاوز عقبات صعبة وهو ما اكسب اللاعبين معنويات كبيرة وثقة أكبر .

* وسيدخل الزعيم مباراة اليوم التي اتوقع ان تشهد اقبالاً كبيراً من جماهير المريخ المتعطشة لهذا اللقاء المهم وهو في حالة فنية أفضل بعد الاداء الرائع لعبده جابر وتسجيله لهدفين واحد أجيز من حكم المباراة المتحامل والآخر أسقط من الحسابات ما يؤكد استعداده لتشكيل قوة هجومية جديدة.

* واقع المريخ اليوم يبدو أفضل بكثير من الفترات السابقة التي طاردته فيها المشاكل والاصابات وحالت دونه وتحقيق النتائج التي تتناسب والجهود التي بذلت وفرص النجاح المتاحة.

* وواقع الحال في الفرقة الحمراء يحدث عن تصميم وقوة ارادة وتشجيع ورغبة ملتهبة لتعويض كل ما فات واثبات الوجود والذات بالنسبة للاعبين.

* وتمثل الاجواء السائدة حالياً في القلعة الحمراء دفعة معنوية كبيرة للاعبين والجهاز الفني ليكونوا أكثر تركيزاً ملحمة اليوم التي لا تقبل القسمة خصوصاً بعد تصريح مدرب فريق ولفز بان حظوظه في التأهل لا زالت قائمة.

* والمطلوب من لاعبي المريخ انعاش ذاكرتهم قليلا أو كثيرا ليتعرفوا اكثر على كل السيناريوهات المتوقعة في مباراة اليوم والتحوط لها بما تستحقه من اهتمام وشروط لا يتحقق النصر من دونها.

* ومن خلال الجهود الكبيرة التي يبذلها المدرب البلجيكي الوك ايمال فان المؤشرات تقول ان اللياقة في تصاعد عند الغالبية وهو ما يعني جودة الاعداد وتوفر التشكيلة الجاهزة لخوض اي تحد وكسب الرهان في حال توافرت العوامل الأخرى والمعروفة للجهاز الفني واللاعبين.

* وفي حال استمر نجوم المريخ في الاداء القوي والروح القتالية العالية والتي ظهرت بشكل صريح في مباراة الذهاب ضد فريق واري وولفز العنيد وقادت لانتزاع فوز صعب فإن هذا سيشكل صمام أمان للطموحات الكبيرة .

* والمطلوب أيضاً المزيد من التعاون وتفادي كل السلبيات والأخطاء التي كشفت عنها المباريات السابقة واظهار التلاحم والتقارب في الخطوط وان يتحمل كبار الفريق واصحاب الخبرة مسئوليتهم في المباريات المتبقية والحاسمة والتي لا تقبل التراخي او الأخطاء.

* وجود عمر بخيت كلاعب محور صريح كان بمثابة صمام أمان لدفاع المريخ فقد كان اداء في المباريات السابقة بمستوى واحد كما تميز أداء راجي عبد العاطي والذي جمّل أداء المريخ أكثر وساهم في تقوية الجانب الهجومي للفريق.

* ويحتاج نجوم المريخ لاستغلال الثقة والمعنويات التي كسبوها مباراة الذهاب والتي تابعناها عبر المذياع والتي أبلى فيها لاعبو المريخ وقدموا السهل المتنع لتقديم مباراة جادة وقوية اليوم وامتاع جماهيرهم التي احسب انها سوف تملأ المدرجات.

* بمقدور نجوم الزعيم أن يبرهنوا على عودتهم القوية وقدرتهم العالية في تجاوز المطبات الصعبة وهزيمة كل التحالفات الشريرة لا ينقص نجوم المريخ المهارة أو الاعداد البدني الجيد ولا الخبرات وفي كل الأحوال ليس هناك ما يجعلهم يخسرون فرصة الفوز.

* ورغم االنتيجة الايجابية التي حققها الفريق في مباراة الذهاب الا ان بعض السلبيات ظهرت وأتمنى ان يكون المدرب البلجيكي قد فطن لها.

* الليلة يوم الرجال ولا شك بأن زلزال الملاعب سيكون حاضراً من عصر بدري فجمهور المريخ الذي عودنا بأن يكون أقوى اسلحة النصر أتمنى ان يشحذ الهمم بالدفوف والطبول.

* مباراة واري ولفز نريدها ان تكون بروفة لموقعة الفريق الجزائري الحاسمة وان تقدم خلالها الصفوة رسائلها للاعبين وتؤكد لهم بأنها خلفهم حتى النصر.

* يا رب تدينا الليلة الفي مرادنا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
الليلة يوم الرجال

o يدخل المريخ اليوم مباراة صعبة بكل المقاييس و هي مباراة جمهور قبل اللاعبين فالنتيجة الإيجابية لن تخدع فرسان الزعيم سيد البلد و بمثل الجدية التي ظهروا بها في مدينة واري ستُحسم معركة اليوم .

o هي مباراة جمهور كذلك فالتحذيرات التي أرسلها الكاف للأندية السودانية المشاركة افريقياً يجب ان يقف الجميع عندها فقد استنفذت الأندية السودانية العقوبات و أي عقوبة تصدر ستكون اما اللعب خارج الديار او اللعب بدون جمهور.

o زلزال الملاعب يعي دوره تماما و يعرف ما المطلوب لذلك فان اليوم هو معركة خاصة لاثبات ان مدرجات المريخ هي الاميز في كل العالم و الجمهور الذي حضر و شجع في مباراة الترجي و عزام جدير بأن يكون اليوم هو بوصلة العبور.

o دور كبير سيلعبه الالتراس و الجنيد و التعبئة و تجمع الروابط و ساس و كل التنظيمات و الروابط الحمراء اليوم في ليلة الرجال فالمباراة لم تنتهي بعد و المريخ ينتظره شوط من 90 دقيقة يحتاج جهود كل أبناء المريخ.

o دوركم كبير في المدرجات يا أبو شاكوش و قدورة و بنان و أبو قرن و لب و كل من يدخل ليشجع من المدرجات فما ستزرعونه اليوم سنحصده بعد صافرة الحكم.

o كونوا في الموعد قبل اللاعبين و ارفعوا شعار لا للشماريخ يا إبراهيم رشيدي و اقرعوا الطبول يا بوب و رابطة الثورات فالحناجر لها فعل السحر اليوم.

o اليوم لا صوت يعلو على صوت الكيان و لا شماريخ و لا العاب نارية ستضيئ ارجاء القلعة لأن المريخ يحتاج لحناجرنا و اصواتنا القوية و الروح التي يُعرف بها أبناء المريخ في المعارك الخاصة.

o رفاق راجي عليهم الرهان و المستوى الذي قدمه فرسان المريخ في واري بنيجيريا استحقوا عليه الإشادة و الشكر و اليوم ننتظر منهم الروح القتالية و الشراسة في الدفاع عن مرمى المريخ.

o قدم علي جعفر مباراة كبيرة في نيجيريا و بمشيئة الله سيكون عند حسن الظن و لندعمه و نؤازره و كل خط الدفاع فسيتعرضون لضغط متواصل لأن الذئاب ليس لديها ما تخسره.

o البلجيكي لوك ايمال قادر على قيادة المباراة لبر الأمان اذا احسن الجمهور تشجيع اللاعبين و كان العون و السند و القائد من المدرجات.

o لنرفع أكفنا و لتكن دعواتنا و ابتهالاتنا اللهم أنصر المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم يوم السودان
 محمد بابكر بلال

 اليوم يوم السودان .. اليوم يوم الاطفال والشباب والشيوخ .. اليوم يوم البنات والامهات .. 
 اليوم يوم الوزير والسفير والمدير والغفير .
 اليوم يوم الابداع . .. اليوم موعدكم مع زعيم الكرة السودانية مريخ مانديلا حامل لواء الانجازات القارية والاقليمية .
 اليوم يطل علينا المريخ بابهى صورة بتاريخه العظيم بجمال ابنائه ووفائهم  .. يطل علينا المريخ في موقعة من المواقع التاريخية والتي تعتبر امتداد  للماضي والحاضر والمستقبل لاننا من كتبنا الانجاز ولازال تردده كل القنوات  الفضائية والاعلام كلما ذكر السجل التاريخي للبطولات الافريقية .
 اليوم نتظر المتعة من الصفوة نتظر المتعة من المحاربين داخل الملعب ابتداء من حراسة المرمى وخط الدفاع والوسط والهجوم .
 اليوم المسئولية مسئولية جمهور الزعيم قبل اللاعبين نريد من الجمهور ان  يقدم اللوحات والجماليات التي اشتهر بها . وباذن الله النصر للمريخ
 وداعية : (ياصفراب ) بطلعو التعصب وشاهدو المتعة مع الزعيم اليوم
*

----------

